# 24th July CD1 ... I need buddies!!



## Farie

Hello ladies ... well, I would have joined the other lovely ladies with their cycles as i usually do .. but AF decided that it would be a lot more fun to give me lot's of interesting symptoms (incl queasiness and sore @@s) and then arrive 3 days late with no warning ... the first time in 8 months she has *ever *done that :dohh:

TBH I'm pretty gutted, so is DF (and he's usually very laid back about it all) I just thought that it was my month, not in a excited jump up and down way, just in a quiet 'this might be it' way.

but it seems AF has other ideas, she likes to keep me on my toes by jiggling things around a bit :hissy:
Over the last few months my cycles have got longer (now 31 days av) and apparently she can also turn up with no warning .. WOW multi-talented witch!

Anyway .. this is CD1 ... I have flow, quite heavy, with clots (sorry TMI :rofl:) I do not have cramps, I do feel queasy, my @@ are still really quite sore :hissy:

This cycle I am going to be the epitome of calm, I am not using OPK's (I have never got a + so they are a waste of my money) I may indulge in some more pre-seed and I am undecided whether to keep taking the B6/12?

So .. anyone want to join this witch hating, trying to be calm, PMA TTCer?


----------



## yaya

Just wanted to wish you good luck for this cycle Farie! I will in all likelihood be joining you in a couple of days! 

:hug: :hugs:

Yaya xxx


----------



## Farie

Thank you honey, I so hope you don't end up joining me and you pop off to 1st tri instead .. but if not join me and welcome!


----------



## Lu28

Like Yaya, I just wanted to drop by and wish you luck hon. Book a space for me, I'll be with you in a few days!:hug:


----------



## Farie

*spot reserved for Lu*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Unless I can kick her into 1st Tri ..............


----------



## babycakes76

Hiya!! add me to this too.
Thought i was CD1 yesterday but its actually today!! was actually spotting yesterday... would you still count that as CD1?? Or shud today be CD1 seeing as AF is heavier today????


----------



## Farie

babycakes76 said:


> Hiya!! add me to this too.
> Thought i was CD1 yesterday but its actually today!! was actually spotting yesterday... would you still count that as CD1?? Or shud today be CD1 seeing as AF is heavier today????

Hey there, welcome to the gang! I would count the 1st day of red flow as CD1 :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

HI there can I be in your gang too???

Thing is though I am not calm!!! Im a hyyper chick!! But I promise I'll make you all laugh.

Im armed with OPK's and my mojo!! Due to OV 1 before my birthday!! YEY!! Please mr storky can I have a belated birthday :bfp: ppppuuurlease


----------



## wishes

You know im wi'cha hun.... all the way onto first tri purleeease! :happydance:


----------



## babycakes76

> Farie: Hey there, welcome to the gang! I would count the 1st day of red flow as CD1

I'm def on CD1!! oUCH!!!!!!! Flaming cramps are now really starting to hurt - more thn usual too....

Oh well start of a new month here to more :sex: 

and some :dust: for all of us 

I see you are from Bucks Farie...where abouts?


----------



## Farie

Sambatiki - welcome :hugs: we need hyper people to keep us cheery :happydance: glad you found our mojo honey!
Wishes - we will get there :hugs:
Babycakes - Oh sorry she got you with cramps .. that's mean :hugs: I'm in the Thames valley nr Maidenhead

CD2 today, feeling very tired still but don't have cramps or anything :dohh: hey ho ... slowly excepting that in not pg and this is a new month. the only thing I am going to try to do differently is to lie with my bum raised for longer and not dash to the loo so soon after :sex:

Hollee/Nicnac - how you getting on? :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive got cramps too!! Stupid witch.

Whats everone doing for the weekend?? Anything exciting??


----------



## krissi

Right I am in too CD1 for me today. I do not want to see that horrible old hag again. I want to be an AF free zone for 9 months!!


----------



## Sambatiki

*sambatiki guards the door* :gun:


----------



## Sambatiki

krissi - Sorry sweetie. Promise we'll have fun this month tho. Lets make sure we make our last month in TTC fantastic


----------



## Nicnac

Morning Ladies,

Am still in the dull 1WW (witch week), and looking forward to just finishing. Had really bad mood swings this time...my poor OH.

Am making it up to him this weekend though, ferrying him and friends to a festival! How nice am I? The I think I shyall curl up with my laptop - so rock n roll!!!

What's everyone else doing this weekend?

Nicnac


----------



## krissi

I am not sure what I am up to yet but i am pretty sure alcohol will be involved somehow. I am having an evening with OH tonight as I am feeling a little bit sorry for myself that AF turned up. So a chinese, bottle of vino and a dvd!! Sunday I have my parents round for dinner so that just leaves saturday to be footloose and fancy free!!

God reading that back my weekends suck how boring am I!!


----------



## wishes

Ok... today im slowly becoming less sulky and looking at the good things from the :witch: arriving... had haircut, so feel much better... and have booked a colour which i havent been having just incase, also might even have a glass of wine or two at a wedding this week... and ofcourse my dress will fit much nicer without horrible bloating which i would have if id got my bfp. :happydance:

(erm, did that sound convincing enough:blush:)


----------



## Nicnac

wishes said:


> Ok... today im slowly becoming less sulky and looking at the good things from the :witch: arriving... had haircut, so feel much better... and have booked a colour which i havent been having just incase, also might even have a glass of wine or two at a wedding this week... and ofcourse my dress will fit much nicer without horrible bloating which i would have if id got my bfp. :happydance:
> 
> (erm, did that sound convincing enough:blush:)

Sounds nearly convincing!!! Who are we all kidding, we'd all love that kind of bloating, and would probably be tempted to push it out a little further. Just to see obviously. :rofl: :blush:

Enjoy the wedding and the wine!


----------



## Shari22

I have got cramps right now just want the old hag to leave me alone and be hag free for 9 months- Oh i will be enjoying the next couple of weeks ttc. lol


----------



## Farie

Nicnac - welcome :hug: nothing wrong with curling up with a lap-top (just add chocolate) This weekend we will be walking the doglet and cycling and chilling in the park! Roll on the sunshine
Krissi - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: have a lovely evening, nothing wrong with a little tipple!!! Your weekend sounds nice, not boring at all!
Wishes - we can work on the convincing!!! It was 85% there :rofl: Have a lovely wedding and :wine: We can get our :bfp: and I'm dragging you to 1st tri with me :hugs: what sort of hair cut did you get? colour??? ohhh how exciting
Babycakes - how are the cramps?
Shari - 9 months hag free would be FAB ... I shall order it for this cycle :happydance:
Sambatiki - Would you like a like a :wine: to keep you happy while guarding the door :rofl:


----------



## babycakes76

Well its a lurvely day here 8)
Hubby just gone too work so i am just going to have a chill out day.....

Maybe have a walk round the shop later to buy a bottle of wine......and maybe some nibbles...mmm.....


P.S Farie my cramps are gone now xx


----------



## Farie

babycakes76 said:


> Well its a lurvely day here 8)
> Hubby just gone too work so i am just going to have a chill out day.....
> 
> Maybe have a walk round the shop later to buy a bottle of wine......and maybe some nibbles...mmm.....

We are having G&T's in the garden and I have melon! I love lazy summer days ... by god its hot today tho!!
Where in Bucks are you honey?


----------



## babycakes76

> FARIE:We are having G&T's in the garden and I have melon! I love lazy summer days ... by god its hot today tho!!
> Where in Bucks are you honey?

I am in Aylesbury - too far away for me to gatecrash your lil' garden summer G&T party, lol 

The weather has been gorgeous!!! But boohoo I cannot even sit in my own garden as we have no grass as it has been rotavated................


----------



## Farie

Hehehe a little to far away, we are 10 mins from High Wycombe .. 
I will confess to retreating indoors from the heat .. it was to much!

Bad luck about the rotivated garden .. can I ask why?


----------



## babycakes76

> FARIEHehehe a little to far away, we are 10 mins from High Wycombe ..
> I will confess to retreating indoors from the heat .. it was to much!
> 
> Bad luck about the rotivated garden .. can I ask why? :

 So you are probably bout 45 mins to I hr away from me then..

The garden been rotavated because we had an extension built and the garden was like a builders yard and desperately needed levelling so we rotavated it...but round up on it to kill the weeds then we will buy some decking then turf it.....but my hubby is so busy with work at the moment that it had to go on hold :hissy:

So you retreated inside to drink more G&T'S??
I might have to have a Barcadi and Lemonade soon or Pimms.... mmmm choices choices!!


----------



## Farie

Pimms ........... every time!!!


----------



## Farie

Hello ladies, I hope everyone had a lovely weekend and soaked up lots of the suns rays!
Not a lot going on with me .. AF still about, but getting lighter :happydance:
DF bought me a CBFM :cloud9: today so I'm waiting for that to be delivered on Tues (cannot see them getting it to me sooner)

What are you all up to this week? I'm working earlies (7.30-4pm) so am going to try to get loads of exercise done in the early evening, lots of bike rides for me :happydance:


----------



## krissi

Well I'm very glad that weekend is over!! Drank far to much on saturday so really suffered all day yesterday!! Felt very sorry for myself!!

Right a new week and no more booze!!


----------



## Lulu

Hey everyone, mind if I join in? I'm on CD2 today. Had started my own thread but Farie suggested I join you over here :) Thanks Farie


----------



## rachelle1975

Ah i'm sorry Farie that's really sucky!:hug:
I hope that this month brings you some magic... maybe me too but i'm quite enjoying my chilling month keeping away from all things TTC! :happydance:


----------



## Farie

Lulu said:


> Hey everyone, mind if I join in? I'm on CD2 today. Had started my own thread but Farie suggested I join you over here :) Thanks Farie

welcome :hugs: the more the merrier :hugs:


----------



## Farie

Thank you Rosh :hugs:
Fingers crossed your happy chilled break give you a fab result :hug:


----------



## wishes

Well ladies, im still just chugging along, as we all are really.. nothing to report! ha ha!

Hope the weather cools down before the action starts!! :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone!!

Im back from a weekend of madness!! Went to global gathering friday and saturday which was ace!! Saw Mark Ronson, Robyn and loads more. Sunday went to see kylie which was A-Mazing and I must I did shed a small tear. I love kylie.

Yesterday I spent most of it sleeping and recovering. Hope that everyone is well.

:hug:


----------



## babycakes76

Hi all!! 
I'm thinking of buying some pre seed to help mother nature along and to increase my chances.
Anyone else using it??


----------



## Farie

Wishes - hey honey, I'm chugging along too .. waiting for my CBFM to arrive/be collected from the PO :hissy: We *will *be successful :hugs:
Sambatiki - sounds like a manic weekend! Go you! :happydance:
Babycakes - cannot recommend pre-seed enough .. its fab!

I have bad cramps/tummy today, food poisoning I think .. we went out for a lovely meal last night and I woke up this morning in agony (DF thinks the rice was dodgy) .. did make it to work and did stay all day but have horrid runs and cramps .... add that to CBFM not being at home waiting for me I'm feeling very sorry for myself :rofl:
On the plus side AF seems to be leaving :happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Farie said:


> Thank you Rosh :hugs:
> Fingers crossed your happy chilled break give you a fab result :hug:

Must admit having weaned myself off sucking my thermometer 4 times per day... peeing on endless sticks and checking my CP/CM a dozen times a day..... i feel so chilled!! it's like spending a week in a cafe in Amsterdam! :rofl::rofl:

Have blood test next Monday and then another the week after. Told DH not to worry about doing his SA until :witch: comes... lessen the trauma of it for him - the contained is miniscule!! :rofl:

Big hugs and have a chilling week - i'll be back to harassing you in no time :hug:


----------



## wishes

Farie said:


> .. waiting for my CBFM to arrive/be collected from the PO :hissy:

So did you get it?? Can you use it from the morning??

Babycakes.... agree on the preeseed, feels a bit of a strange ritual at first, but is good stuff. :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone!!!

:witch: has flown and my mojo is back :happydance:!!! Poor DF got eaten alive last night!! :rofl: Actually I didnt hear him complaining too much, poor man has been starved for 2 weeks :blush:. Need some advice girlies. I bought some OPK's last month but not used them yet. When is the best time to start using them??


----------



## Sambatiki

Farie - sorry you got food poisoning :hug:

rachelle- glad you are enjoying the relaxed approach this month.


----------



## krissi

AF has left the building!! Feel so much calmer this month, not gpoing to start OPKs til CD9 as I ovulated CD14 last cycle.

Got so much else going on at the mo that TTC feels a bit of a chore this month!! Hopefully the BFP will sneak up on me as i'm not trying so hard!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - The best things usually happen when you least expect them!! Fingers crossed. Im a OPK virgin I have a 29 day cycle so should I be POAS around CD10??


----------



## krissi

I would probably say CD 10 is about right (unless you start getting EWCM earlier), the best time of the day to test is after 10am, i usually test around lunchtime and then if it is a faint line i will test again at about 6pm. Don't use FMU though x


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks I'll probably have to wait until 6pm when I get home. Will that be ok or too late in the day?? Do you have to hold on to pee for a while?? Or would it be too concentrated?


----------



## Nicnac

Hey Ladies,

How are we all today? Despite my attempts to stay away for a while, my willpower got alittle lost!! - guess I was missing you all too much. I'm sat outside a McD's hijacking their Wifi. Only drawback is the amount of kids & babies everywhere. Not fair!!!!!!

Not much to report, AF left the building on Saturday, but OH went to Global Gathering so wasn't in a fit state for anything till Monday!!! (I didn't want to go this year as got completely washed out the last two years in a row, and didn't fancy mini skirt and driving rain! -Samba, hope you enjoyed it as much as my OH, he said it was amazing)

Have been taking my EPO this month and it's having mutliple effects (all positive too, for a change) My skins alot better, the CM is definitely on the increase, and sorry for tmi, but the bowls & bladder are much improved. I can now go through the night without needing a wee!! Yea me! :rofl: 

Off on my little mini break with Sister & gorgeous nephews (9 & 5yrs), so am looking forward to some RnR by the seaside. Just hope this weather stays. Hoping the EPO also delays Ov slightly this month, as prime days are going to be while I'm away. Have been getting in some practice before hand, and will jump when we get back too. Fingers crossed, though not overly hopeful. Think I may take Krissi tact and try to forget about it hoping it'll sneak up on me anyway.

Wow I'm rambling here, and it was only supposed to be a quick hello. 

Glad I'm back!

Nicnac


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Nicnac glad youre back too!! Youre sounding nice and positive. Fingers crossed for that delayed OV. Can't believe you missed out on global this year, although its not so bad for me as I only live a few miles away and my friends dad owns the airfield so had proper toilets and stayed at his house.

Hope that you enjoy your break away sounds like fun.


----------



## krissi

Sambatiki 6pm is fine and you don't need to hold your wee in.

Hi Nicnac, i just went and bout some EPO too so start taking today its half price at Holland and Barretts at the mo!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Krissi Im really excited about tracking OV now hope that it works!!


----------



## krissi

I like doing it and it cures my POAS urges!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I hate being out of control of anything so I suppose its one way to have a small part of control. Im not going to start temping just yet however I know that it probably won't be long before I start!! :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Temping is good to tell for def you have ovulated with the OPKs but i found it drove me mad during 2WW!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Yeah I expect every little temp rise made you think... Where is everyone today??? Its so quiet


----------



## wishes

Sambatiki said:


> Yeah I expect every little temp rise made you think... Where is everyone today??? Its so quiet

Im here!! Think the sun is driving everyone outdoors int he fresh air... god damn!! :rofl:

opks def help the control issue and the poas urges!.... i have 31 day cycle and have to start on day 10... so id start day 8/9 if i was you. My ones say that afternoon is best as others have said, but mine also say that you mustn't drink or wee for 2 hours before you test, then you have to leave it for about half hour to reach room temp before you test. Ive always followed the instructions properly and ive had accurate readings every cycle. (infact first cycle using opks i got my bfp)

Wahoo!! AF has left the building... and I cant wait to get started again. :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Wishes - Thats great news the :witch: has flown!! :yipee:. So you reckon to start tomorrow?? Im so pleased that Im with a bunch of very helpful TTCers. Has anyone seen the CD1 (1st july) thread. They have had 25% :bfp: with more still to test. How fab is that. Lets hope that we are just as successful here.

Whens everyones testing date so we can make a note.

Im due :witch:/:bfp: 22nd Aug


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies
CBFM has arrived ... now just got to decide whether to lie to it and say CD5 so i can start using it this cycle :rofl: the lady on the hotline thingummy said it would be ok, but I don't want to mess it up :dohh:

Wishes - :hugs: loving the sunshine! I wish i could get OPKs to work .. never got a + at all :hissy: hence the CBFM
Nicnac - welcome back :hugs:
Sambatiki - as wishes said .. if your cycle is 28-29 days I'd start POAS about CD8/9 - glad you mojo is back .. just make sure you dont break your OH before the big O!! :rofl:
Babaycakes - how you doing honey?
Krissi - hopefully the relaxed approach will be the key to your success ... I think we have all had cycles where TTC feels more like a chore than a pleasure .. i usually take it as a sign i need to step back and just enjoy DF for fun!
Hollee - how you doing honey?
Lulu - how are you doing this cycle? any plan to catch that :spermy: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Farie - oooh have fun playing!! :rofl:


----------



## babycakes76

Farie said:


> Hey ladies
> CBFM has arrived ... now just got to decide whether to lie to it and say CD5 so i can start using it this cycle :rofl: the lady on the hotline thingummy said it would be ok, but I don't want to mess it up :dohh:
> 
> Wishes - :hugs: loving the sunshine! I wish i could get OPKs to work .. never got a + at all :hissy: hence the CBFM
> Nicnac - welcome back :hugs:
> Sambatiki - as wishes said .. if your cycle is 28-29 days I'd start POAS about CD8/9 - glad you mojo is back .. just make sure you dont break your OH before the big O!! :rofl:
> Babaycakes - how you doing honey?
> Krissi - hopefully the relaxed approach will be the key to your success ... I think we have all had cycles where TTC feels more like a chore than a pleasure .. i usually take it as a sign i need to step back and just enjoy DF for fun!
> Hollee - how you doing honey?
> Lulu - how are you doing this cycle? any plan to catch that :spermy: :rofl:


Hiya Hun x

Glad you got your CBFM so have you decided you gonna lie?? If i were you i would wait till the next cycle so then its all correct.....but its your new toy so you'll probably be very eager to start using it straight away - mmm temptations temptations, lol.

I'm doing okay - still waiting for my Clinical trial stuff from CB :hissy: i just want to play with it now!! 

Been shopping today but has been uneventful so going again tomorrow in a different town - so hopefully be more successful :happydance:

Hope all you girls are okay xx


----------



## Sambatiki

OOh babycakes didn't realise that you had been chosen!! I bet you are sooo excited. Hopefully it'll be your lucky month!!


----------



## Lulu

Farie said:


> Lulu - how are you doing this cycle? any plan to catch that :spermy: :rofl:

Hey, I'm good thanks :) Going to start using OPKs for the first time this month, I like the idea of the Sperm Meets Egg plan! But after reading what some of you have been saying I'm not sure when to start using them? My cycle is 26/27 days and according to FF on average I ov on day 11-13 but maybe that isn't right. How early do you think I should start testing?? Been doing this for nearly a year and all of a sudden I'm beginning to feel like a total newbie :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lulu.

Im also a OPK virgin Krissi suggested that I start poas on day 10. Im on a 29 day cycle. Im really excited about using them. Good luck!!


----------



## krissi

CD9 or 10 is good x


----------



## Sambatiki

Where is everyone??? 

1 day until POAS!! :rofl:


----------



## krissi

I am here, having to be a bit more careful about being online since my boss had a hissy fit yesterday!!

2 more days til POAS for me!!

My mojo came back today too!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Yeyy!!! :happydance: So pleased your mojo has returned. I think we are looking good for this month. BOOOO that your boss is a cow bag... Anyone would think youre there to work :rofl:

PMA - Check
OPK's - Check
Mojo - Check
Willing partners to :sex: - check

Have I forgotten anything else???


----------



## krissi

:af: Posters on the walls?

So you are POAS today .... yippee!! How exciting!

I feel really relaxed this month, if it happens, it happens. I can't cope with another month being as mental as i was last month so lets see!!

(Bet I don't feel so calm in the 2WW!!!)


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes Im going to POAS today. Ill post the pic in my journal regardless of the result. I doubt that it will be positive.


----------



## krissi

I am starting tomorrow I usually test at work as I have my own en-suite office so its nice and private so I have had to remember to pack them in my handbag!! Hope they don't fall out when I pop to the pub for my orange juice after work!!


----------



## Farie

Wooohooo my CBFM asked me to POAS this morning :happydance: got a low but still really pleased to have started POAS this month!!!
Feeling ok today, home alone tonight as DF is at a works party in London so enjoying mooching and being on BandB :rofl:
Got soup for supper and about to make some fresh bread :munch:

Really looking forward to the weekend .. going to go to town and do a little shopping tomorrow .. a friend is having a 80 themed party next week and I need 80's fashion! I was thinking ra-ra skirt leggings and leg warmers! Go me!

what are you lovely gang up at at the weekend?


----------



## Sambatiki

Faire - The 80's party sounds like fun! You'll have to post some pics.


----------



## krissi

No positives on the OPK yet but I am only CD 11 so I am hoping Thursday will be the day!!


----------



## Sambatiki

No positives for me either :cry: :rofl:


----------



## krissi

When did you OV last cycle?


----------



## Sambatiki

I have no idea when I OV'd last as this is my first time using OPK's. I had a MC 3 months ago and cycles have been abit erratic!!! So this is really the learning month.


----------



## krissi

I got the faintest of lines at about 10am today (blink and you would miss it) hoping it will be Weds or Thurs. I hate waiting for that egg!!


----------



## wishes

same boat girls... no pos's yet, but faint lines have started.... i usually o between cd16 and 20 so need to be getting busy busy right about now really! :happydance:


----------



## krissi

I love it when you get a positive on an OPK i get all excited, god knows what i would do if i ever got a positive on an HPT!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Im really hoping that the OPK's work and I get one. Im using the ebay cheapies. 
Looks like the end of the week is going to be tiring for us!! :rofl: Im hoping that I won't OV until Friday as DF is away at the moment?? Not sure whether it'll happen though


----------



## krissi

No negativity missus!! It will happen x


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry Krissi!!! 

I know OV will happen on friday!! :rofl: Loving the PMA!! 

Just wondering whats happened to all our buddies, they dont seem to be around much :cry: Hope they are too busy :sex:!!


----------



## krissi

I know it is very quiet around here, the whole TTC section seems quieter, must be because everyone has scarpered to the 1st tri recently! Lucky sods!!


----------



## Sambatiki

yeah there has been crap loads of :bfp:'s. It'll be our turn soon!!! Its really nice to see even if I am just a wee bit jealous!! :rofl: Can't be helped though


----------



## Sambatiki

:cry: Ive a faint line on OPK! Which I know I should be super excited about but DF is away until Thursday! Do you think I might miss the eggy completely??


----------



## babycakes76

> Sambatiki:
> 
> Just wondering whats happened to all our buddies, they dont seem to be around much Hope they are too busy !!



I'm here!!!

I just POAS for opk but neg.....but then i think i Ov'd on day 16 last cycle so still time :happydance:

When the opk is positive does that mean the egg will be ready two days after that??

Enjoy your :sex: lets hope we all get a :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Babycakes - I don't know either!!! Im having kittens here thinking that I might be missing the eggy!!! :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## babycakes76

Oh no!! can't you demand a next day delivery on your man and his spermies!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies
CD12 today - got a high on my CBFM :happydance: I am expecting quite a few days of highs tho so not getting too excited .. may jump in DF tonight just in case tho!
AF has hung about a little longer than usual .. still had heavy spotting/light flow this morning :dohh:

It is very quiet around here, I think many of the girls are a bit like me and trying to take a bit of a step back ... must-not-let-TTC-take-my-sanity :rofl:

:dust: for you all


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh Yes I can!! :rofl: He said that he'd come home if the dark line appears before he gets home.


----------



## babycakes76

:happydance: Woohoo!! so you might not miss eggy then! lets hope you get a :bfp: this month!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Faire,

Glad to hear youre ok! I appreciate that you need to have some time away every now and then. Its all so new to me so Im still very excited, but Im sure that if Im still here in a few cycles I too will need time off. 

Wishing you loads of luck this cycle :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## krissi

When you get a dark line you will OV 12 - 36 hours later, I had 3 days of super light before it went dark ish. I never get a really dark line.


----------



## Nicnac

Hi Ladies,


Back again!! Was having a quick catch up with the latest goings on, sounds like it's exciting times.

Have just done a OPK and de nada. Am all over the shop mentally because I don't know if the EPO has delayed anything. As per long winded ramble in journal, thought I had EWCM yesterday and a high soft CP, and today it's gone. I think it was EW, there was definetely a prescence, but the rest seemed white and lotiony. V V V V confused. Not sure if I've missed it, not had it at all, or if it's still on the way! 

For a cycle where I'm not supposed to be worrying, I think I'm going for an Olympic Gold!

Think preseed and CBFM in September. Oh so wanted a BFP this month, if not just to mean no AF on hols. Aaarrrghhh :hissy::hissy:

:hug:


----------



## krissi

Just went and bought Grapefruit juice...... yuck i hate it. Thank god i only have to drink it up to OV because it makes me want to gag!!


----------



## Farie

Ahh the wonderful grapefruit juice .. that's on my shopping list for tonight too! :sick:

Another 'high' today and DF and I have had a long talk and decided we need to make more time for each-other - less forums (him and me .. he has geek ones) and lot's of us time :happydance:
Roll on the BDing ... ohh that reminds me .. must order some pre-seed!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicnac - Ive got fingers crossed for you. 

Faire - that sounds like a plan!!! Lots of :sex:!! 

Krissi - You are braver than me I hate grapefruit juice yukky!! Ha ha but watch this space if no :bfp: in a few months :rofl:


----------



## momto3

well i have popped over from my own lil thread that i created without first realizing this one, i had cd 1 on july 22, so i am now cd15 and hoping i am in line with all u grls.. fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi there!! Nice to see ya here!!


----------



## Tinkerbell76

I'm so new at this whole thing...what's the grapefruit juice supposed to help with?


----------



## babycakes76

Tinkerbell76 said:


> I'm so new at this whole thing...what's the grapefruit juice supposed to help with?


Its increases the CM therfore enhancing you getting pregnant as it helps the spermies on there way to meet eggy!!
I read it somewhere on here........


----------



## krissi

It tastes like poo though so it had better work!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Had a small amount of EWCM today !!! :happydance: God I cannot believe that I am getting so excited about bodily fluids!! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Congrats Sambatiki!! I am very jealous!! How are the OPKs doing?


----------



## Nicnac

krissi said:


> It tastes like poo though so it had better work!!

Crikey hon, how do you know????????? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Samba: Yea for the EWCM....bet it gets better tomorrow!! Grab that man of yours!!

Fingers, toes, arms and eyes crossed for us all. Obviously not the legs though!!

Big :hug:


----------



## krissi

Happier this afternoon, CM seems better and CP is definately going the right way, perhaps mornings are not good for me!! PM BDing it is then!!

I am so hoping one of our little group gets a BFP, i don't even mind if its not me as long as one of us gets it (would be nice if i coukd have one too though if thats not too greedy!!!)


----------



## Nicnac

I was thinking that Krissi, we need to send someone off to 1st tri this month. 
Even if it's to steal and analyse their symptoms for our own personal gain **insert creepy horror laugh**

So come on girls, who we going to send? All those willing volunteers please step forward. **Nicnac gets crushed by the rush** :rofl:

Don't think it'll be me, unless OH get a wriggle on, but I'd love one of us cycle buddies to make it through!

Sound so selfish now, all your poor girls thinking, must get a BFP to please Nicnac!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

:hug:


----------



## momto3

i had a very dark line on my opk yesterday and major o pains, so lets hope , fingers crossed.. cd 16 and 14 days till testing maybe we can have a bfp this month??


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girles

Sorry Im late!! 

Krissi congrats on the CM!! :happydance:

Nicnac - I think someone whos been ttc longer than the 2 cycles I have. Team Pingu and bumps have had a 25% success rate. So I think we should try and beat them!! 

Mom - Whatcha doing on here!!?? Get :sex: Jiggy with it!! 

DF isn't home until tomorrow so hoping tonights OPK will be another faint line. I couldnt work out whether last nights was any darker than the day before. so fingers crossed.

Defo guarding the door!!!

:af: :af: :af: :witch: :gun: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## momto3

waiting for this day to end so we can dance, sambatiki... i just did another opk and it is now negative so i am sure my surge was yesterday.. going to give it one last go tonight tho.. praying..


----------



## Sambatiki

Did todays OPK and line is darker. But one problem NO DF!!! AARRRGGGHHH. Not going to moan here. Ive updated my journal if you want to read the rant :rofl: 

Krissi - Hope that you catch that eggy. I bet if Eggys played hide and seek theyd be the best!!! ha ha ha


----------



## moose

Hey everyone...I was wondering if I could join? July 25th is my cd1...so I figured this was the place to be.

This is our first month TTC, and just reading everything here has my head spinning! So many terms to learn!:dust::dust::dust: for us all!


----------



## krissi

Of course you can moose welcome to the madness!!

Samba - Don't worry once you get a dark line you will OV 12-36 hours after so if you had a line yesterday you will OV today and isn't DH back today!!

I have EWCM this morning!! Temp has dropped so could be a O dip and had am BD and OH has promised PM BD too!! *Squeal

I had to have the most embaressing conversation with my mum last night, OH and I do not have debit cards and really wanted some preseed so had to get my mum to order with me and of course she wanted to know what it was and then there was a very akward silence followed by a very quick conversation change. Don't you just love TTC!!


----------



## moose

Hmmm, I am feeling crampy. Perhaps an eggy is on it's way...I will have to jump DH tomorrow morning when he gets home from work.


----------



## krissi

Good luck moose x


----------



## Nicnac

Hello All,

Welcome Moose...let the madness begin!

Think I'm 1DPO today, so leading the way? Or Mum you may be with me?

I am defo up for a running battle with the Pingu crew! 25% of us lot would be 2, maybe 3...so girls we have some serious planning to do! :rofl::rofl: Like we don't plan enough!! :rofl::rofl:

What's the plan for the 2WW? What can we do now to get those beans sticking? Anyone abstaining from BD? I know Zita West recommends, but my OH my have a word or two after last month! I'm supplemented up to the hilt, so not sure I can do anymore. What do you think?

Here's to a happy 2WW.

Big :hug:


----------



## krissi

I like to have a few days break in the 2WW but i usually wait intil about 5-8DPO as i figure thats weh implantaion could occur and i don't want to shake that bean loose!!

What supplements do you take in the 2WW.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Moose!!

Welcome to BNB!! Cycle Buddy!! 


DF came home last night as a surprise so we got :sex:!!! yay :happydance:


----------



## Nicnac

krissi said:


> I like to have a few days break in the 2WW but i usually wait intil about 5-8DPO as i figure thats weh implantaion could occur and i don't want to shake that bean loose!!
> 
> What supplements do you take in the 2WW.

Have been on pregnacare, but ran out. So Folic acid, flax seed oil (replaces EPO after Ov). Have been looking for a multi vit for TTC'ing ladies. Only prob so far they all include the folic acid, and have loads of that on it's own. I was a bit worried about OD'ing on folic, so stopped while I had the pregnacare. All other vits seem to contain Vit A which is then followed by the "do not take if pg or trying"

Think I may try and wait for a few days for the BD, whether OH will is another matter. Quite funny how we hound them for :sex:, then almost go off them straight away! :rofl: 

Not sure if it's the sunshine, last night's :sex:, or the EPO balancing out my hormones, but feeling mighty fine today!!

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicnac - Im very happy too!! Im having good thoughts for a little thread!! Dont pregnacare do one for preconception aswell?

Krissi - Everything all looks so good. :bfp: here you come!!

Moose - lots of :sex: for you... if that precious eggy is coming

What day will everyone :test:on??

Im the 21st!! If I can hold out that long!! ha ha ha :rofl:


----------



## momto3

i am testing on the 21st as well.. i did the robi this cycle as well as folic and vitex, seriously felt a mass of meds in my belly. i took the robi 4 years ago for my daughter and conceived with it.. lets hope the majic of cough syrup worked again... i fiqured i o'd on the 5th so that puts me at 2dpo.. i wanna test.. lol


----------



## Sambatiki

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki)

23rd August = Moose


----------



## krissi

I'm testing on the 21st, providing i can confirm O over weekend!!


----------



## moose

I am going to try to wait till the 23rd...I promise nothing though! Teheehee!


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck with the big O hun!!


----------



## krissi

Positive OPK this am!! yippe so testing for 21/08 is on!!


----------



## momto3

yah!!! Krissi, go get em! I had a positive opk on the 5th..bd on the 4th, 5th, 7th, when should i test?? i am now 3dpo.. do u guys recommend to start at 10dpo? or wait..i go to dr's today wonder if i can get any ideas from him..doubt it! best of luck girls for those aug bfp's


----------



## krissi

12 - 14dpo is the earliest really x So maybe 18/08?


----------



## Sambatiki

KRISSI!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I am mega pleased. Looks like we are all on track still!! :dust:

Momtobe - I started to poas on CD10 I think. But tbh could have left it a bit longer as 1st + opk was wednesday. But Krissi has been my mentor!! And a great one at that.


----------



## momto3

i will try to hold out till the 18th but it will be sooo hard.. i have 20 ic just screamin at me to check.. arghhh


----------



## Sambatiki

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki)

23rd August = Moose

18th Auguswt = Momto3


----------



## Sambatiki

momto3 - You haven't got long left to :test: Best of luck!!


----------



## momto3

this will by far be the longest 10 days of my life! i am goingto need to find a hobby.. other than bd'ing. i am really tired of that.. phew.. i need a rest! my dr still thinks i need my head shrunk for wanting another, seeing as i am 37! ah well here 's to the next 2ww girls


----------



## Farie

I will be testing on the 23rd if AF hasn't shown her face by then .. although I may try to be strong and wait till she's late (if she is)
CD17 today and CBFM is still showing HIGH - I usually O about CD19 ish ... so hope fully should get a PEAK in the next day or so :happydance:


----------



## moose

Teehehee, I am tired of BDing too! Even more shocking, DH said he was tired as well....I never thought that would happen!


----------



## Sambatiki

18th August = Momto3

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki)

23rd August = Moose & Farie


----------



## Sambatiki

Farie - Lovely to see you back again. Got my fingers crossed for you!! 

Hope everyone is ok. And isnt too bored already entering the 2WW!


----------



## krissi

Well FF has confirmed I am 3DPO today!! Discovered my didgital thermometer is broken so had to send OH downstairs at 6:30 this morning to find glass one so that pleased him... not!!

Hope everyone is OK and not going to mad in the 2WW, we will have to think of a little game to play in this thread to keep us amused!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone,

Just checking in!! :rofl: Just 10 days until :witch: arrives or :test:. Luckily Im off work today so I know that today will really speed by. For me I know that the worst will be the few days before!! I know that it will be so hard to resist poas! :rofl:


----------



## krissi

So what day did you O in the end hun? Ten days for me too til testing!!

Having twinges in the area by my left ovary today so want to see a few more days high temps just to be sure I have ovulated!


----------



## momto3

i am cd21 now and 6dpo and i sooo want to poas... have any of u ever used an opk to check. i read on pee on a stick site that u can use it, but it does not really reveal a true positive.. anyone tried it? i am feeling less heaviness in my uterus, very lazy and only one boob is sore. lol.. tingly nip's tho.. how are you all feeling?


----------



## krissi

I feel good except for these twinges in my ovary and a bit of backache, I am only 3dpo so i know this has nothing to do with anything and is purely coincidental!!

I wouldn't Pee on an OPK as getting negatives can be very disheartening!! Your ticker puts you at 5dpo... i is confused!


----------



## momto3

i know my ticker is off.. lol.. i was pos opk on the 5th.. on the 6th i was back to nothing.. i will resist the urge to try an opk, but if i do test with a pg test and get positive(fingers crossed) i will do an opk for comparison , seeing as i have a ton of tests left..


----------



## krissi

I saw on another site a lady that started testing with HPTs from Ov day! Now thats obssessed!!


----------



## momto3

lol... that would really mess up your mind.. i am just trying to not think about testing, but i am so curious.. i remember with my 3 previous pg's i had the sorest bb 's , but this time waiting i have only lil pains and tingly, before it hurt if i banged em on the wall! maybe i should just start running into walls so they hurt and i will think im pg.. lol


----------



## krissi

I am determined not to test until 21/08 this cycle, last cycle i tested early and getting BFNs made the wait to AF unbearable!!

Temp rise again this morning and still getting these twinges but other than that nothing to report!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi krissi!! 

If you dont :test: I won't either!! Ive feel like Ive got something going on down in my tummy but ha ha ha its probably my tummy expanding after loads of eating!! ha ha


----------



## krissi

So were going to be good then?! We will see how long that lasts!!


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha :rofl: Hey aleast we've got good intentions!


----------



## momto3

i just went and got a cb digi for the 18th and i WILL NOT use it before then , i think.. lol.. good luck girls.. this is our month i feel it


----------



## Sambatiki

yep it has to be!!!


----------



## moose

Ack the waiting is soooooo hard!

Nothing really happening, just tired.....but I am always tired.

Must wait.....


----------



## krissi

Another temp rise this morning, keep thinking my chart looks good... but just waiting for that dip now to send me crashing back to earth with a bump, if i don't get my BFP I might not temp after O next cycle as its enough to drive you mad!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Farie

Got my 2nd PEAK this morning! :happydance: 
DF and I had great :sex: last night and hopefully again tonight to cover all the bases :rofl:

Woohooo tomorrow will be 1DPO!


----------



## krissi

Nice work Farie, good luck for that BFP xx


----------



## mariucha77

Hi, do you mind if I join you? For me the 23rd was CD1.
I had a m/c in June so I don't know what my body is doing anymore. I always had a 28 day cycle but after m/c AF came after 30 days. 
We wanted to wait till December to TTC but well, things happen, you know!
so I'm here waiting for these horrible 2 weeks to fly by (they seem to drag instead).

When are you planning to test? Do you always wait for AF to be late or test a couple of days before???


----------



## krissi

Sorry to hear about the m/c hun xx

Of course you can join us, more the merrier!

I was hoping to wait until AF was due to test but my will power usually slips at about 9-10dpo trying to wait until 21/08 which would be 13dpo!
How about you when are you testing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Everyone!! 

Farie - Glad all is looking good for you!! :happydance:

Krissi - :test: You promised!!! 21st!! If you :test: before then you know I will too! :rofl:

Mariucha77 - :hug: Sorry for your loss. I had a MC back in April so if you have any questions feel free to ask and I'll help as best I can. What is your :test: date so I can add it to the list?


----------



## Sambatiki

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

18th August = Momto3

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki)

23rd August = Moose & Farie


----------



## krissi

I will wait Kerry I know it would be too early to show up before then really!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - ha ha ha :rofl: :rofl: You can resist!!


----------



## wishes

Farie said:


> Got my 2nd PEAK this morning! :happydance:
> DF and I had great :sex: last night and hopefully again tonight to cover all the bases :rofl:
> 
> Woohooo tomorrow will be 1DPO!

ha ha, we're still twinning girlie! I had my positive opk on monday, yesterday was negative... we dtd thurs, sat, sun, mon... im kicking myself we didnt manage last night too though.

I know from the first pos opk you will o within 12-48 hours.... but does anyonme know if a negative opk means youe already o'd or just means nothing?

Here comes the worrying, what ifs, much awaited 2ww. :dohh:


----------



## wishes

Sambatiki said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 18th August = Momto3
> 
> 21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki)
> 
> 23rd August = Moose & Farie

Well,im gonna be away with friends until friday, so hoping i'll last to test on saturday 23rd... that will be 11/12 dpo. (but those sneaky lill tests may slip into my bag without me even realising! They can be naughty!) 
:muaha:


----------



## Nicnac

I'd ask to be put on the list to test on 21st with Kerry & Krissi, but I don't think I'll last that long! :rofl:

Just checked my "stores" and I have 7 internet cheapies left, so that's one a day (poss two) till the dreaded :witch: due day!!

Hoping, wishing and praying for some :bfp:'s for our Buddies group

Big :hug:


----------



## krissi

The 21st would make you late wouldn't it, how many dpo are you?


----------



## krissi

Can somone start testing soon please so i don't have to!!


----------



## momto3

i totally tested today cuz i am a freak, it was of couse bfn.. i am only 8dpo.. seriously, i just had to... i will now leave the tests alone till mon.. but i may do a blod hcg on fri.. i the req with me just in case.. hmm


----------



## krissi

So thats Nicnac and momto3 who have tested early - won't feel bad if i slip then.... shh don't tell Samba!! Only joking Kerry we are waiting... right?


----------



## mariucha77

When I'm going to test?? well really no idea because I don't know how long the cycle will be... I'm guessing maybe a 30 day cycle this month so AF is supposed to come on the 22nd.
I think i'll test on the 18th. The only test I have at home is a Boots digital but it's no good for detect the pregnancy so early.... Maybe I'll buy a clearblue on Monday (if I can resist).
I don;t want to buy it earlier because I'm gonna be tempted to test earlier. 
It's my first time waiting 2 weeks. First pregnancy was right away after giving up BCP and the second (and unfortunatly a m/c) a total surprise. 

How do you feel? I don't know what to think really. I have no symptoms (I never had really) but you always hope for some, right?
Would be awesome for the whole thread to go straight away to the 1st trim forum! So I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## momto3

kerry and krissi, be strong girls , you can do it, you can hold out and wait, dont be weak like me! lol... my cb digi has eyes and keeps lookin at me like" you know u wanna open me and pee" .... lol


----------



## Sambatiki

18th August = Momto3 & Mariucha77

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki) Nicnac

23rd August = Moose & Farie

Shall I name and shame all early testers!! :rofl:

Hey I had completely forgotten that I had the strangest dream last night and actually woke DF up... saying we need to get the lights on...!! :rofl: Is'nt vivid dreams a sign!! :rofl:

Krissi - Yeah Im defo going to wait as I dont think I could bear having a chemical pregnancy. I will be strong!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

I've only just noticed this thread and im only a couple of days behind you so thought id pop in to say hello if thats ok?

Hi Kerry! I wondered where you usually hang out as I haven't seen much of you lately but we both seem to be on here quite a lot! LOL xx


----------



## momto3

welcome to the thread nicky.. we r a little crazy here, so pls bearwith us.. happy testing!


----------



## Nicnac

I was bad (Samba - don't shout!), but I tested with FR ER this morning at 3.40am (my FMU was calling early!!) and got a :bfn:. :hissy::hissy:

That'll teach me, huh? Don't even know if I'm 6 days early anyway cos of the EPO. But I think it has given me an early "out this cycle"! :hissy:

Don't know what I'm supposed to do about all these other symptoms, maybe I need to start listing them as AF signs. But it's just not cricket, to make me have this sick feeling, sore BB's, sweats in the night, changes in CM and the need to weep at everything (watching the British golds has just set me off again!). Not fair!

Well you can all be safe in the knowledge that I will not be misbehaving again and doing any sneaky tests. I will now hide the last FRER and my Internet cheapies from myself and hold out till next Thursday, unless that miserable, horrible, nasty, rude, mean :witch: shows her face first.

Hope everyone else is feeling more positive today, and I'm looking forward to hearing the :bfp:'s from our little buddies group!

Big :hug:


----------



## krissi

Morning girls x

Really wierd thing this morning, i always take my temp in bed and then go into the bathroom to read the result so i don't have to turn the lights on and wake up OH. I use a glass therm, well i was barely awake and i think it said 36.7 so anway i dropped it onto the carpet by mistake and that woke me up and when i looked again it said 37.0! I have decided to go with 36.7 as todays temp just to be safe though! What a dumb arse huh!

Had bad cramps last night but feel great this morning. For the first cycle ever I don't have sore boobs so that stops me obssessing a bit.

I have put my IC in my handbag to leave at work for testing on Thursday (don't want OH to know and then if i get a BFP i still won't tell him till its dark).

Big Hugs x


----------



## moose

Awww Nicnac, I hope the witch stays away...evil sneaky witch.

Tehhee, Krissi that is too cute that you have your test already for next thursday! I have one calling to me in the bathroom but I am trying to be strong.


----------



## mariucha77

Nicnac said:


> I was bad (Samba - don't shout!), but I tested with FR ER this morning at 3.40am (my FMU was calling early!!) and got a :bfn:. :hissy::hissy:
> 
> That'll teach me, huh? Don't even know if I'm 6 days early anyway cos of the EPO. But I think it has given me an early "out this cycle"! :hissy:
> 
> Don't know what I'm supposed to do about all these other symptoms, maybe I need to start listing them as AF signs. But it's just not cricket, to make me have this sick feeling, sore BB's, sweats in the night, changes in CM and the need to weep at everything (watching the British golds has just set me off again!). Not fair!
> 
> Well you can all be safe in the knowledge that I will not be misbehaving again and doing any sneaky tests. I will now hide the last FRER and my Internet cheapies from myself and hold out till next Thursday, unless that miserable, horrible, nasty, rude, mean :witch: shows her face first.
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling more positive today, and I'm looking forward to hearing the :bfp:'s from our little buddies group!
> 
> Big :hug:

Nicnac, I'm sorry about the :bfn: but you know it's kind of early.... try to wait a couple of days and retest. :hug:


----------



## Nicnac

krissi said:


> I have put my IC in my handbag to leave at work for testing on Thursday (don't want OH to know and then if i get a BFP i still won't tell him till its dark).
> 
> Big Hugs x


Hi Hon,

Why wait till it's dark? Oo just thought, do you mean a dark line? 

For a second when I started this post, I thought you meant dark, as in when the sun goes down? :rofl::rofl::rofl: I was a little confuddled!!!!


----------



## krissi

No a dark line! OH has terrible eyesight so if it is faint he would never see it, and I want to be 100% sure, god it will probably be BFN (as per) and this will all be irrelevant!


----------



## Nicnac

krissi said:


> No a dark line! OH has terrible eyesight so if it is faint he would never see it, and I want to be 100% sure, god it will probably be BFN (as per) and this will all be irrelevant!

No, no, no negative thoughts. When I read your journal you were all upbeat and it gave me a kick in the derriere to get my PMA back. So I'm taking all the advice from the ladies above and getting back to thinking it still could be!! That plus the fact I've had the urge to wee three times already in the last couple of hours!

So Krissi, positive thinking..the clomid has done it's thang, you've BD at all the right times, the temps are heading in the right direction, and the BB's aren't acting normally for an AF visit.....it's all gooooooood!

Big :hug:


----------



## krissi

No I am positive but I have to keep a smidge of negativity just to keep me balanced. The sun is shining, tomorrow is Friday and I have a hen night to look forward to on Sat!! Life is gooooood!!

I have felt a alot happier this cycle and feel I have learnt a lot so roll on test day x


----------



## mariucha77

well, still no symptoms... the only thing worth mentioning is that lately in all my dreams I see myself pregnant (or saying to someone that I'm pregnant). That was something that happened to me all the time when I was pregnant with my boy (tomorrow he's gonna be a year!!!). But maybe it means nothing because in these 2ww all I think is about getting pregnant again so I think that's why I'm dreaming that.

Yesterday I went toy shopping for my baby (ugh almost a toddler now!) and tomorrow is the big party. We decided for a BBQ. And then on Monday it's testing time! 
maybe I'll buy the cb test today so I have it by monday.
My inlaws are here staying with us for some days and I don't want anyone to find out that I'm testing. Not even DH.


----------



## krissi

Happy Birthday for LO tomorrow, hope the weather stays good for the BBQ xx Good Luck for Monday testing to x


----------



## Nicnac

Krissi. PMA!! :happydance: Roll on Thursday!!!

Mariucha: Good luck with the testing on Monday!! I had loads of weird dreams last month, but none this time around. Then again, I've been overly tired this time, maybe too tired to dream!!

Hope the party goes well and the weather stays lovely for you. Happy Bday for your little boy.

Big :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nicky!!

Lovely to see you :hugs:!! When are you :test: so I can add you to the list!


Mariucha - Good luck hun wouldn't it be nice to add a :bfp: to the list!!

Had another strange dream last night about spiders!! I wouldnt mind but I a pertified of the little buggers!! :rofl:

Those that have :test: early....... I dont know what to say.... Disappointed... doesn't come close!! :rofl: ha ha ha

I was a good girl I resisted the urge to poas this morning. I dived on to the loo so quickly so I couldn't change my mind :rofl:


----------



## krissi

I am lucky OH is always there so I would have to hold my wee till I got to work so that will never happen. He would kill me if i tested this early!!


----------



## Nicnac

Sambatiki said:


> I was a good girl I resisted the urge to poas this morning. I dived on to the loo so quickly so I couldn't change my mind :rofl:

I do that too!!!! I've even moved my tests to the bottom of a drawer in the bedroom so I don't have the urge to reach when mid flow!! :rofl::rofl:

I love the fact I can reveal all my idiosyncrasies on here and not feel crazy! The things we do, eh?

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: ha ha ha can you imagine revealing all this to your friends down the pub on a friday night :rofl:


----------



## Nicnac

I talk to one friend who's in the WTT kind of mood at the mo, and she'll ask me something quite basic and before I know it I can get all technical on her and I start rambling about fertile windows, grapefruit juice, EPO, CB digi v FR's. 

I have to stop myself once her eyes get past the size of saucers! :rofl::rofl: I suppose I'm quite scary once I get going:wacko: :rofl:

I forget that not everyone understands the lengths we go to! 

Or the lingo, that was another one!!! BFP, EPO, BD!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## krissi

OH rolls his eyes at me when I talk about it all, i tell him Ooooh i have a temp rise today or ooooh i have loads of cm and hes just like yeah ok luv!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Im quite lucky as one of my best friends is also on mission baby-make. So we get to chat about it all. we also on the same cycle which is cool. Our partners have found it dead useful too :rofl: they mainly moan about only getting :sex: during the 'window' :rofl:


----------



## Nicnac

I tried telling OH and swiftly gave up! He was the same, and I think that's what sent him abit weird around Ov time. Like OMG I've got to do something!

The pressure to perform, eh?!?!:rofl: 

It's not like we have any pressure is it girls? Nuuuoooooo. :dohh: Just 12 or so tiny windows a year in which we have to train our bodies, treat them like a temple, try and train OH's, all in order to catch one single egg in 2-3 days! And no runners up prize! 

I gave up talking to him about the technical stuff! Just bore you lot with it now!!!! Ta! :friends:

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Kerry & everyone

Im planning to test 24th Aug xx


----------



## Sambatiki

18th August = Momto3 & Mariucha77

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki) Nicnac

23rd August = Moose & Farie

24th August = NickyT75


----------



## Sambatiki

This is a strange one.... But is a strange sense of smell a symptom??? I keep smelling soup :rofl: not that Im having PSOCD (pregnancy symptom obsessed disorder) :rofl:


----------



## wishes

18th August = Momto3 & Mariucha77

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki) Nicnac

23rd August = Moose & Farie & Wishes

24th August = NickyT75


You forgoted me :cry:

OOoooooo, i hate this bit!! :dohh: Good luck girls!! :hugs:


----------



## krissi

I have heard other people say they could smell things that weren't there before, they usually end up in an asylum though!! Only joking hun it can be a "sign"!!


----------



## mariucha77

krissi said:


> I have heard other people say they could smell things that weren't there before, they usually end up in an asylum though!! Only joking hun it can be a "sign"!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nicnac

An increased sense of smell is defo a sign! 
Though being able to smell my OH's socks from a distance, I've decided, is not. !
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

krissi said:


> I have heard other people say they could smell things that weren't there before, they usually end up in an asylum though!! Only joking hun it can be a "sign"!!

End up in an asylum.... Im already there :rofl: ::


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah - heightened sense of smell is defo a symptom!! Oooo exciting!! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicnac said:


> An increased sense of smell is defo a sign!
> Though being able to smell my OH's socks from a distance, I've decided, is not. !
> :rofl::rofl:

ha ha ha ha :rofl:


----------



## momto3

hello ladies... i was a very good girl and fought the urge to test this am... it was so hard tho, i sprinted to the bathroom like an olympic athlete tho!! 

smell is defo a sign of pg or a stroke, as long u r not smelling burnt toast, that's a bad sign! 

so i had a weird dream last night that i had given birth to twin girls... OMG.. that is scary as i am ttc #4... i will have a zoo!.. but it would be so cool , my kids would love it..

my temp dipped this am from 37.8 yesterday to 37.2. pls tell me that is not a bad sign and that it is still high enuf.. oh the stress


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi mom,

I know absoultley nothing about temps so I can't help you. I keep smelling soup :rofl: Random I know :rofl:

I am Soooo PROUD of you resisting to poas. :happydance: I think we should have I resisted to poas badges!!!


----------



## momto3

We do need badges.. cuz this is really hard.. 

i am having the worst heartburn today.. but i was on meds for it, but i stopped taking them due to ttc.. i wonder if this is just another symptom i am forcing to happen so i can feel better about getting a bfp... ?


----------



## Sambatiki

I just put a request on the blinkie page for a....
I resisted poas!! For us so we can 'wear' it with pride while on the 2ww. What do you think?


----------



## Nicnac

Fabulous idea!!! :happydance:

Should help me resist the urge...if we have a badge to wear with pride!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Cool I hope we get to wear them before we post our :bfp: announcements!! PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Nicnac

Yep, lots of PMA PMA PMA

Have to start some chanting too!! :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG nicnac you only have 3 days left.... :rofl: I dont count today as its already nearly over!!


----------



## Nicnac

Oh no, I've got to change my ticker. I tried EPO this cycle and whilst it sorted the EWCM issue wonderfully, it also delayed O by a day or so I think, so that puts me with you and Krissi on Thursday.

However, just had a thought....I'm due on a flight to the Balearics at 6.10am on Thurs, so with your permission Samba (! :rofl:) I shall be testing Wednesday.......so I can let you all know!

Then if BFN and still no witch I'll have to be sneaking off to the internet cafe down the road from the villa to catch up! :blush:
Do have a secret desire to get a BFP on a spanish CB digi. Just think it'd be cool to have preggo or whatever it is!!! Then again, what the hell, pg in any language will do!!! :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ok Hun

You may :test: on Wednesday :rofl: I'll update the list.


----------



## Nicnac

Thaaaank yooooouuuuuu!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

18th August = Momto3 & Mariucha77

20th August = Nicnac

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki) 

23rd August = Moose & Farie & Wishes

24th August = NickyT75


----------



## mariucha77

well, I've been bad and tested :blush:
I knew I shouldn't buy the test before monday. I'm a very weak person!
in fact knowing this I bought 2 boxes. One FR and one CB (not the digi one).

I did the FR but of course it was :bfn:
I know it's way too early, I'm 8dpo but well, it was there...

Did you know that CB has a new digi test that tells you not only that you're pregnant but also the gestational week? Of course it cost much more than the normal digi one but I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## momto3

really, that is awesome.... i wonder how accurate it is? i was going to get a blood beta done on fri , cuz i wont get results till tues.. but i am tryingto hold out till mon.. if only i had a badgeto keep me going.. hmmmm...


----------



## Nicnac

Oh Mariucha, glad it's not just me that got impatient!!

Sorry it was BFN but as everyone said to me...8dpo's a tad too early, so pay no mind to the result. 

I'm trying desperatly trying to fight the urge to go rummaging in the drawer for an internet cheapy!!

Momto3...I think you maybe right...I think I need a badge to stop me!! We'll have to see how Samba's getting on!!


----------



## moose

Bwhahahaa Momto3....another Canadian eh? Gotta love our educational commercials, burnt toast!!


----------



## mariucha77

to think that a year ago I was at home with contractions and about to go to the hospital to deliver the baby.... 
it was pretty funny because contractions started at 5:30pm and I was sooo happy and saying "this is what's all about? they don't hurt at all, cramping during AF it's much worst!"
By 1:00am I was screaming for an epidural... LOL


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girls

After trawling the net... This is what I came up with!!


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt1851449fltt.gif

Or That one!!


----------



## krissi

Morning girlies, loving the blinkies!!

Well didn't get the implantation temp dip today I got another rise from 36.7 to 36.8, no idea whether thats good or not, guess I will find out in 6 days time!!

Woke up so excited this morning I have no idea why either, i had all butterflies like when you are a kid on xmas morning, then OH and I had a bit of a hoo-ha about going out this evening. He wanted us to go out for a few drinks and I was like no I'm not risking drinking, i think he thinks I am being OTT but I just think if i went out and got pissed and then got a BFP I would be devestated. Am I being OTT?


----------



## mariucha77

I love it sambatiki!


----------



## Nicnac

Morning Ladies

Samba: Wow you put my little pink sign into the shade...am loving the little wizard writing! So cool. Can we have the link please?

Krissi: No I don't think you're being paranoid, I'm exactly the same! (so it could be we're both paranoid!! :rofl::rofl:) I don't drink other than witch week, though I may have tried a sip of OH's beer or maybe a spritzer, but not after Ov. For me it's a case of doing anything I can to help a little bean along it's way!

This morning, for me, has started excatly the same way...3am pee...then waking up feeling sick and burning up at 6am. Was hotter than ever this morning, and that usually happens a day before AF. Which is now really confusing me, as even without a delayed O this cycle, I shouldn't be due till Tuesday!! At least there's only a few days left till we can all find out! Phew, it seems to have been a long 2WW this time around! 

It's amazing how we wish our lives away trying to get to BFP. I've even started recalling stuff by CD or which week it was! Or when something happens, and in my head, I'm mentally writing it as a post!! Complete with rolfs and happydances!! I think that officially makes me mad!!!

:hug:


----------



## krissi

OK nearly caved in!! I peed in my cup and then some will-power came from nowhere and I flushed it! Phew that was close!!

Just out of interest anyone know if strong smelling urine can be a sign?


----------



## mariucha77

I agree with Nicnac about obsessing with ttc. Tonight I dreamed that AF came and I was shouting "it's only CD8, Luteal phase it's too short, I will never get pregnant" How crazy is that?
I was really happy when I woke up and realized it was all a dream.


----------



## mariucha77

krissi said:


> Morning girlies, loving the blinkies!!
> 
> Well didn't get the implantation temp dip today I got another rise from 36.7 to 36.8, no idea whether thats good or not, guess I will find out in 6 days time!!
> 
> Woke up so excited this morning I have no idea why either, i had all butterflies like when you are a kid on xmas morning, then OH and I had a bit of a hoo-ha about going out this evening. He wanted us to go out for a few drinks and I was like no I'm not risking drinking, i think he thinks I am being OTT but I just think if i went out and got pissed and then got a BFP I would be devestated. Am I being OTT?

Krissi, you're not being OTT but a drink won't harm the baby. it's waaaay too early for that. So enjoy going out with your OH and have fun. You never know when it's gonna be your last drink for a long long time. I really don't care for drinking but between the pregnancy and breastfeeding I had my first beer a couple of months ago (19 months to be precise!).

I think sometimes it's better to relax a little and have a drink or coffee if you want to. Then when you have a :bfp: cut these things out as much as you can. Just think that this early there's no placenta and no cord.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone

Krissi - I am soooo proud of you!!! :hug:. The drink thing.... Its up to you, there is no point in drinking if you are going to feel bad about it afterwards. Marichua77 has given some very valid reasons why you can have a drink. Up to you babes. 

Nicnac - If you click on the wizard box it'll take you to the site.. also same if you want the blue one.

Ive been having more strange dreams and can't sleep much. So feeling pretty dead at my desk today. Might crawl underneath my desk and have a nap. Nothing really to report today. Am I the only one that thought the 1st of the 2ww flew by??


----------



## krissi

It wasn't too bad at all and by the time the weekend has gone it will be 3 days til test day! Scary huh!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I really trying to get to excited about it all and stay grounded.... ha ha ha :rofl: ME?? GROUNDED??? As I know if I get all hopeful and I get a :bfn: I will be so so disappointed. Its so hard to be optimistic yet grounded. 

Weekend will fly by... they always do then..... Let the POAS Begin!!


----------



## krissi

I know one minute i think I am then I say it out loud and i don't feel it. I do feel more positive than last time so even if its a bfn i will be OK. 

BFPs for all please Mr Stork!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I just registered with the pregnancy count you have. Will put in all of the signs I have. Feeling a bit gloomy today, tearful... thats not a good sign :cry:


----------



## krissi

It can be a good sign hun x


----------



## krissi

you need to make it public so we can all analyse it!!! No fair!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - I have changed it now. There's not many there :cry:.


----------



## krissi

When i go into your account is says no cycles listed for display, can see you but no cycles, does that make sense?


----------



## Sambatiki

I think I might have done it now but not sure

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/ticker/ticker1.gif


----------



## krissi

Yippee I can see it now!!


----------



## momto3

ok kerri how do we get the i resisted poas blinkie...i so totally have been good... i am not going for a bloodbeta till i am somewhat sure that i maybe pg... i still have wicked heartburn and some twinges, bb's are getting sorer.. if that is a word. lol .. the feel so full tho, i like that! my temp today is 37.6 so that is good that it is staying high.. to moose... GO CANADA!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi mom!

Just click on the wizard on my page or on the blue and it will take you to the page. Symptoms are looking good!!! Im dead proud you have fought the urge to POAS!!! 

Just wondering if POAS on a OPK counts???? ha ha ha


----------



## krissi

Have you peed on an OPK Kerry!! What was the result then!


----------



## Nicnac

I need a talking to

I really really really want to POAS. I even got them out of the drawer! :blush:

Just been reading through someone's post to look at their sticks, and I was thinking, one can't hurt, I promise I won't be upset if :bfn:. Aaarrrgghhhh

It's so hard!

Help


----------



## krissi

Hope you resisted, should be easier over the weekend, do what i do, give them to OH to keep away from me!


----------



## Nicnac

Yes, have resisted and OH just got home (phew) so not going to do it!

I will wear my blinkie with pride!


----------



## krissi

Have a great weekend girlies see you monday then it will be 3 days til i test!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicnac - I am VERY VERY VERY PROUD of you!!! You have earned the right to wear your badge with pride. Whereabouts in west mids are you?

I haven't done an OPK!!! ha ha ha I did read that you can use them as a HPT somewhere. So it would be cheating.

Krissi - have a fab weekend


----------



## momto3

i treid to add the wizard hope it worked or am i a total moron? be good this w/e girls and no testing!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

yeyyy mom lovin the poas!!!

I have go the shakes I think its POAS withdrawal symptoms... ha ha ha


----------



## momto3

i know.. i was reading krissi's post from another thread about her pee smelling like sugar cereal... i was killin myself.. i just went to the bathroom and had to resist the urge to smell my pee.. should we make a blinkie that says.. i resisted the urge to smell my pee!!!

tee hee


----------



## Sambatiki

Mom - With the wizard we can have what we like!! My wee always smells of sugar puffs in the morning!! :rofl: Ive no idea wtf thats all about! :rofl:


----------



## moose

Hrumph...I want to poas. I don't wanna wait any more....nevermind have to go clean up cat vomit....shudder.


----------



## momto3

cat vomit...yuck!.... dont pee yet moose.. u can do it... hold out...wait... we need you to be strong!!!


----------



## mariucha77

LOL mum, that was soooo funny!

Today was easy to resist POAS because of the birthday... My inlaws around, a cake to bake, etc. But I don't know how I gonna resist tomorrow. I was reading the FR instructions (Like I don't know how a HPT works...) and it give the example on when to test. And it says "if AF is supposed to come on the 21st then you can test as early as the 16th). My AF it's supposed to arrive on the 21st so maybe this was a sign I'm supposed to test... ok trying to convince myself....

now symptoms... I was feeling a bit sick before, some nausea when I was cooking the potatoes for the salad and I have some pain in my boobs and really really mild cramping. Of course it could mean everything or it could be nothing, only time will tell (and a HPT!)


----------



## moose

Bwahaha, my mind is so messed up I read that as don't pee moose and thought to myself but moose was the one who threw up...why would he pee. Maybe I shouldn't have used his name as my screen name!

Didn't poas...but man is it hard!

Hmmm, I don't know if I am feeling anything or just thinking I am. Dreams are getting funky, stomach is uncomfortably full, last night I punched DH in the arm while he was sleeping caused his breathing was bugging me...which then started him snoring...which led more punching (I was just pissy), and the strange thing is my fingers smell weird...don't ask....

Tehehee Mariucha77, that is great....nah we don't need no instructions on the HPTs do we?!!


----------



## momto3

hmm we have stinky fingers and pee and cat vomit.. this ttc life is soooo glamourous!!!


----------



## mariucha77

well, I took away the blinkie because this morning I POAS
and I had a very faint :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want to go really slow this time, I probably take another test on monday and wait a week or two before saying anything to anyone because of last month M/C but I think we made it!!

baby dust to all of you!!

PS: the line is so faint that I have a hard time taking a photo..... 
please cross your fingers for a sticky bean this time!


----------



## mariucha77

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00758.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nicnac

Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BFP number 1 from our Buddies Group.....Way to Go Mariucha!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Off to chat to you in the main thread!!!

So pleased for you hon, lots of sticky sticky sticky :dust:

Big :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

18th August = Momto3 & Mariucha77

20th August = Nicnac

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki) 

23rd August = Moose & Farie & Wishes

24th August = NickyT75

Results!!!!!

Mariucha77 = :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 


AGGGHHHHHH :cry: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

I should be telling you off for not resisting to POAS...... But how can I when you got your :bfp: Im so pleased! Wishing you a very very sticky :baby:

Hun Im so pleased for you. Congrats!!!


----------



## mariucha77

Thanks Kerry!! I'm still really careful, try not to get too excited. I can't wait for Monday to go out and buy a digi at Boots. I so hope this will stick!


----------



## Sambatiki

I have every faith that this :bfp: is a very sticky one. After having an MC myself I can see why you are trying not to get too excited, I know I'll be nervous when I get my :bfp: too. Just make sure you take it easy and get OH to do the running after you.

:hug: and plenty of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Love Kerry


----------



## momto3

OMG.... yeah!!!! we have our first BFP!!!!!!!! Congrats to you... you did it!! (bad girl for testing early!) lol...

This is great news, praying for "sticki.ness....stick bean stick!!!


----------



## Farie

Congrats


----------



## mariucha77

now I can't wait for all of you to test and have a bunch of BFPs!! 
Please :test::test::test:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey faire,

How are you hun?? We haven't seen you in aaaages???? Not long until :test: how are you feeling about it all??


----------



## Sambatiki

Mariucha - Stop trying to lead us astray!! You naughty thing. We've not long left now. So I think you should share your signs and symptoms.


----------



## mariucha77

almost nothing, if I have to be honest.... just really mild cramping that comes and goes. 
gotta say that with my first I had no symptoms, I was really convinced AF was around the corner with the cramping and all...

Can't wait for Monday to test again.


----------



## moose

Wooohooo the first BFP!


----------



## Farie

Sambatiki said:


> Hey faire,
> 
> How are you hun?? We haven't seen you in aaaages???? Not long until :test: how are you feeling about it all??

Hello my lovely, been a bit busy and trying very hard not to obsess to much :rofl: had a nice time at a friends 40th last night although I didn't drink (just in case) and I got rather emotional at being back 'home' (Devon) but generally had a lovely time.
Testing next Sunday at the very earliest although might try to wait a little longer ....
Don't really think I'll be joining the 1st tri team this month, but that's ok as I have my CBFM to play with!
How are you all getting on?


----------



## Sambatiki

Farie - Im so glad that you have had a nice time away. Sometimes you need to have that space. Im all good here also trying not to obsess over every single 'sign'!! But as you can probably tell not doing very well. Although I am proud that I have managed to keep away from the HPT's :rofl: 

Tonight Im in sooo much pain. I have done something to my back, going to pop to the Docs on Monday if its still this bad. But I know that they'll just tell me to go to a chiropractor who cost a f-ing fortune. Oh well atleast Im still wearing my badge!!


----------



## momto3

2 more days to test for me and i am so wanting to do it tomorrow, but i am afraid of a BFN . my nip's are very tender today so let's hope that is a positve sign.. but i feel like AF is on her way... i really have no clue what the h*** is going on in there!


----------



## moose

I had to read and run so I didn't get to have a proper Whooohooo for mariucha77!!

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Pux

Hi! Sorry for lurking in your thread (my CD1 was July 22, so thinking it was so close I would see how you guys are doing...) Congrats to Mariucha!
I'm new to B-n-B and I'm not sure if I'll fit in because I am an admitted pee-a-holic. Good for everyone that can wait to POAS! Hopefully I can take some strength from you! Hope you all get BFP's this month!


----------



## Nicnac

Hey Pux...Welcome to our buddies thread!! as a self confessed POAS addict, you'll fit right in!!!

Samba: Sorry you've hurt your back, hon. Nothing to do with christianing the sofa I hope...:rofl: I suffer from sciatica so know all about bad backs. Can I suggest stand in the shower and aim the head at close range to the offending area, then ibufren gel. If lying down hurts, pop a pillow under your thighs, it helps me. Hope it sorts itself, cos I sympathise completely...it can be so dehabiltating. :hugs:

Farie: Nice to see you back! Glad you had fun in Devon. I love Devon...my Dad lives there and I love visiting him. 

I'm feeling kind of "out" today. Sore BB's have disappeared, cramps were bad yesterday evening. CM has done a runner too. Woke up hot again, but no icky sicky. So peeved this morning. Looks like the witch is coming on holiday with me, but I hope that means if she's out of the country I can keep her away from you girlies. Will do my best...even if I have to tie her to a brick and drop her in the pool for a week or so.

Lots of :hug: today


----------



## mariucha77

Sambatiki said:


> Farie - Im so glad that you have had a nice time away. Sometimes you need to have that space. Im all good here also trying not to obsess over every single 'sign'!! But as you can probably tell not doing very well. Although I am proud that I have managed to keep away from the HPT's :rofl:
> 
> Tonight Im in sooo much pain. I have done something to my back, going to pop to the Docs on Monday if its still this bad. But I know that they'll just tell me to go to a chiropractor who cost a f-ing fortune. Oh well atleast Im still wearing my badge!!

mmmm I think the pain in the back is too much :sex: be sure to mention the doctor that! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

no, really I'm sorry you're in so much pain


----------



## mariucha77

Nicnac said:


> Hey Pux...Welcome to our buddies thread!! as a self confessed POAS addict, you'll fit right in!!!
> 
> Samba: Sorry you've hurt your back, hon. Nothing to do with christianing the sofa I hope...:rofl: I suffer from sciatica so know all about bad backs. Can I suggest stand in the shower and aim the head at close range to the offending area, then ibufren gel. If lying down hurts, pop a pillow under your thighs, it helps me. Hope it sorts itself, cos I sympathise completely...it can be so dehabiltating. :hugs:
> 
> Farie: Nice to see you back! Glad you had fun in Devon. I love Devon...my Dad lives there and I love visiting him.
> 
> I'm feeling kind of "out" today. Sore BB's have disappeared, cramps were bad yesterday evening. CM has done a runner too. Woke up hot again, but no icky sicky. So peeved this morning. Looks like the witch is coming on holiday with me, but I hope that means if she's out of the country I can keep her away from you girlies. Will do my best...even if I have to tie her to a brick and drop her in the pool for a week or so.
> 
> Lots of :hug: today

Nicnac, I hope you're wrong and the :witch: is out there looking for someone who doesn't want a :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ya Girlies

Pux - Welcome to our buddy thread. When will you be :test: I need to add you to the list!! We're all trying our best to resist the stick and wait. 

Nicnac - I know what you mean about feeling abit 'out' this month. But its not over yet!! I have none of the signs, when I had my :bfp: last time... I just knew the result. Im going to do my best to guard our door to stop the ole :witch: getting in :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun::gun: :gun: :gun:

Mariucha - How you feeling today?? Have you done another :test:??? ha ha ha I shouldnt be forcing my addiction on you!!!

Well my back is still painful which means that the sofa has yet to be christened. DF is working today so going to chilling in front of crap TV and a nice warm bath later (thanks Nicnac for the tips). 
I am still wearing my badge with pride!!! 

I still can't believe that this time next we'll know the results of our hardwork!! Im starting to feel abit nervous now... 

Take care everyone 

:hug: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mariucha77

Samba, yes, I did test this morning (wasn't using FMU though) with a normal CB and it was :bfp:

Being still very careful. Last time I had a :bfp: on the 21st and started spotting on the 23rd so I'm just praying this one sticks. Not gonna put it in the BFP announcements till I see the GP and get some bloodtest done.


----------



## Pux

Do you usually try to hold out until the day that AF is supposed to come? I guess I would be POAS on Aug 26... but my cycles aren't always regular. For my May-June cycle I tested 2 days before expecting AF and it was :bfn: but then tested day after expecting and got a :bfp: !!! But it wasn't sticky enough and I MC'd a week later. I took a couple of cycles off to re-energized but wasn't trying REALLY hard this month, so don't expect great results from me.... I'm here to bask in all of your glory(glories)


----------



## mariucha77

Pux, this is the first time I POAS before AF. One one hand I wish I could wait but I'm way too impatient!
Good luck getting a BFP this month!!


----------



## Sambatiki

18th August = Momto3 & Mariucha77

20th August = Nicnac

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki) 

23rd August = Moose & Farie & Wishes

24th August = NickyT75

26th August = Pux

Results!!!!!

Mariucha77 = :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Ive added you to our list!! 

Im trying to avoid poas until :witch: is due. Ive not got long left to wait. :happydance: 4 days to go.... But hey Who's counting?? :rofl::rofl:

Marichua - Im sending you lots of sticky :dust: :dust: I have every faith that this LO will be super sticky. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know), kick back and relax.


----------



## mariucha77

Thanks a lot Samba!! lots of baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Pux

Ooops.... forgive the newbie... I'll test on Aug 19 (was looking at a different month on the calendar)


----------



## Sambatiki

18th August = Momto3 & Mariucha77

19th August = Pux

20th August = Nicnac

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki) 

23rd August = Moose & Farie & Wishes

24th August = NickyT75



Results!!!!!

Mariucha77 = :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

All changed PUX!! Thats so unfair you only have 2 days left :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Best of luck!!!


----------



## krissi

Well congrats to Mariucha77!! Really pleased for you.

Lets hope we get some more BFPs this week!!

I just feel completely out this month, my temps are still high but have pretty much stayed the same all weekend. BBs starting to be sore but that could be AF gearing up (please no!!) But on a brighter note at least we will all be out of our miserry by the end of the week!!


----------



## Nicnac

Think I'm out girls!

Had unbelievable temps this morning. Woke up in early hours v hot & bothered. Not nice, but definite AF sign. Cramps confirmed this (although they've now disappeared), and CM has got a taupe kind of tinge.. (sounds better than brown!). On a cruel note feeling icky sick today too.

At least I saved the test!!!!

Disappointed, but not down and out! At least I get some fertile fun on holiday, which has lightened my mood. Still chance to bring a Balaeric bean back. And hopefully the RnR, + sunshine, +rioja, +beautiful scenery should add up to getting it right this time.

Wishing lots of :bfp:'s for the rest of you...and I will be checking in from holiday to hear all the news. 


Big :hug:


----------



## mariucha77

Nicnac, I'm sorry this was not your lucky cycle :hug: but I'm sure the holidays will help you relax and why not, bring back a bean with you. I know several couples that after TTC for quite a while, took a break, went on holidays and came back with great news so wishing you the best! :hugs:


----------



## Nicnac

Thanks Mariucha.

How's things going with you today? How you feeling? 

As you girlies can see, the siggi has gone! Yes, I have been a rebel and POAS!!! :blush::shrug: I'm done now! Feel better, weirdly. Start getting my brain back on track now!

Best of luck all

:hug:


----------



## mariucha77

well, I POAS again this morning. this is the result :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00759.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Sorry youre feeling out. But am really impressed that you have managed to resist to P*ss!! Im also not feeling very positive about a :bfp:. But Im not going to get down about it. Not long until we find out

Nicnac - Sorry :hug:. When are you going on holiday?? I bet you are soo excited.

Mariucha - Love the pics!!!


----------



## krissi

Great pics, i want one too!!! *stamps feet


----------



## mariucha77

I can't wait for the rest of you to test. In Italian forums to wish someone to get pregnant we say "lancio di piume" which means that we throw feathers (from the stork of course!).
So here are a bunch of feathers for you to catch and get pregnant really really soon. 
Then we can all meet and take a walk with our babies together!! wouldn't that be nice??


----------



## krissi

Aww thanks * Krissi is desperately trying to catch some feathers


----------



## mariucha77

krissi said:


> Aww thanks * Krissi is desperately trying to catch some feathers

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks marichua!! 

*kerry is also trying to catch feathers*!!!


----------



## krissi

Right girlies just a quick question, what sort of tests are we all using? I have ICs but was toying with the idea of going out and buying a FRER now have changed my mind again. I will test with an IC and IF I am late I will test over weekend with a FRER.


----------



## Sambatiki

Cheapies for me too!! Im really nervous about testing this month though. I think its coz I already know. But not going to be grumpy abut it!!


----------



## Nicnac

Lovin the pics Mariucha!!! 

:hug:


----------



## mariucha77

I prefer to use normal HPTs after all the things I read about ICs (evaps, false positives etc). I know they cost way too much but I prefer to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sambatiki

God DF would have a heart attack if I bought normal ones especially as he is a POAS addict too!!! ha ha ha :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## krissi

I am only using the ICs unless I am late, then I will invest in a proper one, don't want to waste money when I am feeling this negative!! If i was a bit more sure i might of got a FRER!!


----------



## Sambatiki

krissi - tbh I was going to see if I can stick it out until Friday unless arrives beforehand. God how negative is that!!! :rofl: but Im sure you can see what I mean


----------



## momto3

well ladies... i did an ic and a cb digi this am and both were bfn.... uhhhh... but, i am not giving up yet.. kerri you can change my test date to fri... i am cd 28, but my cd were 31 last month so i may just be testing early... i did go get a beta blood done fri, wont have results till later today, but i think even that was way too early... on a brighter note.. i could not sleep on my stomach last night cuz my bb's hurt so bad.. but.. i did get a temp drop this am.. i did turn on a/c tho last night and i was not hot.. omg i am trying so hard to make excuses... i love the bfp pic's girls . .keep em coming


----------



## krissi

OK I am weak and stupid, i don't know why i tested because i just feel this isn't my month.

BFN, thought i saw a really faint line for a while but its def not there now. So annoyed with myself.... stupid temping chart. I'm blaming that!! Roll on AF... Aaaarrrrgggg!!!


----------



## momto3

i hear ya Krissi...i figure by fri i will be starting to count my new cycle days... urghh... this really sucks


----------



## Sambatiki

19th August = Pux

20th August = Nicnac

21st August = Krissi & Kerry (sambatiki) 

22nd = Momto3

23rd August = Moose & Farie & Wishes

24th August = NickyT75



Results!!!!!

Mariucha77 = :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Nicnac = :witch: But awaiting a lovely holday :bfp:!!! 

All done!! Just a thought girlies, are we going to stick together for next cycle too??


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - You naughty naughty girl!! Still doesnt mean anything!


----------



## krissi

Yep think we should all stick together for next cycle, strength in numbers.

Aww Kerry don't tell me off I will cry!! lol!

No it is early still, def not testing until Thurs now, not going to bring another IC to work so that will solve that problem. I am such an idiot!


----------



## momto3

i hope we all can stick together for the next cycle. i do think we need agroup name tho.. something real clever, put your thinkin caps on girls..


----------



## krissi

My cap is on but not many creative thoughts, lol!


----------



## momto3

me either... i'm still thinking i am out so i gotta find something to do for the next 2ww before o time again... hmmm.... team ??????


----------



## Sambatiki

hmmmmm Kerry's thinking..... Can you hear the cogs!


----------



## NickyT75

Congrats to the lucky girls who got their BFP's!! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya nicky 

There you are!! How are you feeling?? Positive??


----------



## Pux

I'm not feeling very positive... my BBs aren't sore like they were last time, it feels like mild cramping starting and my dog still wants nothing to do with me (last time she sat by my side all the time and kept licking me constantly)


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooh pux :hug: You still don't know, its not over yet. Only one more sleep left! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mariucha77

C'mon girls!!! I want to see some :bfp: please!!!!!!


----------



## Pux

I'm sorry... I peed a day early (to try and rationalize it to myself I said I wasn't working today but was working tomorrow, so it is better to do it today and get it out of the way)

I did a FRER and it came back :bfn: :sad1:

Look on the bright side: I can send all my baby dust over to you guys!


----------



## moose

I am still hoping and wishing that more of us get our BFP!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Its not over until the fat ugly :witch: shows her face!!

Moose - not long until you get to :test:!! either.

Girls Im finding it very hard to resist atm..... ARRGGHHHH Help!!! :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

OK I am crap......... tested........... Stupid idea :bfn: So have changed my badge!! 
RUBBISH!


----------



## Farie

:hug: to all the ladies show have had :bfn: just remember that it's not over till the :witch: shows her face.

5DPO today, nothing to report ... not very optimistic about this cycle but heyho.... am going to try to wait as long as possible before testing ... do not want to face bfp if I can aviod it .. would rather just see AF arrive TBH

Arghhh someone slap me!


----------



## Sambatiki

Farie - I couldnt slap you if I tried!!! I defo know what you mean I wished Id just waited. Maybe then I wouldnt be upset now!! Stupid Kerry

So that's it now girls no :test: until Thursday


----------



## Pux

Is it wrong that not only am I addicted to POAS but I'm also addicted to finding out the verdict of all your guys POAS results? I dobn't know if I can wait until THURSDAY!!! I"ve been looking at pictures in the HPT gallery so much I'm seeing lines on everything... the computer screen, the lawn, doors, my dogs... It's bizarre!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - ha ha ha that made me laugh... Put a smile on my :cry: face!!


----------



## momto3

you girls r crazy!!! lines lines everywhere.. i am seeing nothing!!! only blank space.. i am pretty sure that witch is on my doorstep cuz she is giving me some wicked cramps.. oh how i hate her lil hello's...stay away witch


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey mom 

Sorry you got a :bfn: :hug:.


----------



## Nicnac

Oh Wow...

I leave you lot alone for one afternoon/evening and there's POAS all over the world!!!!! :rofl::rofl:

What are you lot like!!!! And Samba, you were our rock, our badge creater, you bad girl!!! :rofl::rofl:

I'm really sorry they were :bfn:, but you're all still a little early. And no :witch:, means there's still hope.

The :witch: is in full flow here and cramping is sooo horrible. But as long as I'm keeping her distracted, I'm hoping she's forgot about you gals!!

Was thinking about team names after reading yesterdays posts, and was getting pretty stumped. Then thought who could we ask for help. Ah....well not claiming I'm religious or anything, but figured we could all do with a little help, so on the links below are lists of fertility gods & goddesses. Personally I liked Kokopelli (cos it sounds so random) or Pi-Hsia-Yuan-Chun (again random, but seeing as we're all a bit "acronyms r us" on the site, we'd be Team PHYC by the end of the cycle!) Anyway, just a thought or two!!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fertility_god or https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fertility_goddess

Happy Tuesday Girls!!!

:hug:


----------



## krissi

Ohh I like Kokopelli.... Team Kokopelli!! I like that one!!

Had a really bad start to the day was VERY tearful, poor OH didn't know what to do. He came downstairs to me crying, he said oh no has your temp dropped... i said no, he said have you got AF.... i said no. So he says well why the hell are you crying then. I said I don't know and cried even harder! What a wierdo! This is what happens when you test early!! I have no urge to test again after yesterday and I am even considering not testing Thursday! I will see if I can get my emotions back under control! Feel a lot better now, I am here with my boxing gloves on ready to fight her all off for us girls.

Nicnac - so sorry she got you. At least you can enjoy a nice drink on your hols and perhaps the relaxation and tipsy BDing will bring you a holiday baby. Really hope so as youcertainly deserve it xx

Samba & Pux - Sorry about the BFN, not out yet though xx


----------



## Nicnac

Oh Krissi, sorry for you're feeling a little weepy this morning. I get a bit like that sometimes. But can be a sign!! Go beat your bag today, and put the witchs' face on it!!!

Team Kokopelli - Cos we want Babies in our bellies!!!! I like it! We'll have to see what the other girls think too!

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls

Kerry - can't believe you tested when you were being so good! never mind chick you are still in with a chance.

Im not feeling very positive at all tho this month, the 2nd wk of 2WW is torture isn't it??

I always find myself comparing my chart to my last pregnancy chart & spotting loads of similarites only to end up gutted when my temp plummets at the very last minute and AF gets me so im trying not to even compare it this month.

Its weird coz each time I am fairly convinced I am pregnant but this time I just don't feel anything............*hang on a min......... LOL I've just had the weirdest feeling in my belly button!! kinda felt like something scratching the surface off my skin but coming from inside me!! (how weird was that?!!)

I think I am officially going insane now!! LOL

Im sitting here feeling pretty down one min - then suddenly Im thinking 'Oooo it felt like something was burrowing into my womb!!'

Ha ha - the fickle world of TTC eh??!!! xx


----------



## mariucha77

Krissi, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. a big :hug:

Nicnac, I love the name kokopelli for the team! and very funny the new badge!!

Samba and Mom, sorry about those :bfn: but as Nicnac said, maybe it's too early to test :witch: stay away from them!!

nothing new to report here. I did the Boots digi I had at home and it was positive within a minute (it says to use it when AF is due but I couldn't wait). no more sticks around the house otherwise I would be POAS all day long (very expensive hobby). Now I understand why everybody buys ICs!!

I booked an appointment with the GP to have a checkup and confirm pg. I'm still very afraid and trying to push away negative thoughts.

Have a great day and please don't feel down. We need some positive thinking to make this dream happen!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies

I have kicked myself up the arse really really hard so Im back with PMA under my arm and the HPT's under lock and key!! ha ha ha next time DF is away around :test: time he should take the HPT's with him. ha ha ha Then he wouldnt have a gibbering wreck on the phone at 12.30am!! 

Krissi - Sounds like we're a right bunch of hormones and tears!! I can't to get Thursday out of the way TBH!!! :rofl: :rofl: :hug: 

Nicky - Im so sorry :cry: I promise I'll try not to do it again!! Im sorry that I have let the team down.

Nicnac - I love the TEAM name Kokopelli!!! Yeyy! You are a clever :bunny:

Marichua - I bet it was lovely to see 'pregnant' on the digi!! have fun at the Docs its wonderful when a professional tells you!!


----------



## krissi

Right time to wipe away the tears and get on with it me thinks, not promising I won't have a relapst today but going to do the banking then to lunch so going to enjoy the fresh air!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thats better Krissi!! Bit of time away from the office and fresh air will do you good

Im now getting :witch: type cramps so I think its only a matter of time now. But..... It doesnt matter there's always next cycle!! With more POAS Action!! :rofl: :rofl: Obviously only leading up to OV!!


----------



## momto3

i LOVE the name TEAM KOKOPELLI!!! now, who can create our new team badges??? 

kerri.. good girl for hiding ur tests and not peeing anymore
Krissi.. r we out???
Nicnac.. i think we r going to be cycling the same next month...

i awoke this am to some lovely brown spotting... but i am optomistic that it could just be implantation.. we will see .. she will arrive full flow by tomorrow if she is coming.. if not here's to testing!!!


----------



## momto3

IM OUT.... the witch decided to come and see me for lunch today ... i am officially CD1 now.. here's to sept ttc'ing....what cd are you nicnac?


----------



## Sambatiki

Mom - So sorry she got you :hug: I promise that next cycle will bring more laughs and :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## momto3

well at least i can bd again.. maybe i will try to woo him this month... not the usual ok go lay down ,, were doing it!!!... lol


----------



## Nicnac

Howdy

Mom: I'm sorry the witch got you. So rude to interrupt your lunch! Here's to the next cycle!! I'm on CD2 today (and bored)!

So will we wait until everyone's tested, shove all our lucky ones onto 1st Tri, and start our "Team Kokopelli - we want babies in our bellies" buddies thread for next month? 

Lots of luck to Samba, Krissi, Moose, Farie & Nicky. In the nicest pssible way...we want to shove you off to 1st Tri!!!

Big :hug:


----------



## Nicnac

You may think I'm a little nuts for what I'm about to put, but bare with me a while...........

I like magpies, one for sorrow, two for joy and all that. And once a spooky man (clairvoyant) told me "you just know, don't you". I have a very good female intuition and over the years I've noticed that when I'm pondering stuff or unsure about things, whilst thinking I will always spot magpies...and I swear this is true....depending on how many I see, depends on the outcome of my thoughts! (Yep, you're all thinking I'm nuts!)

BUT....I was just typing the last bit of the previous thread, about shoving some of you onto 1st tri....and 2 magpies landed outside the window! That means JOY, and that means I'm RIGHT!! (oh how I love to be right...just ask the OH!:rofl:)

So in my mind, this cycle isn't over yet ladies, there's some :bfp:'s lurking, yet to be detected, hiding their hCG levels. I'm feeling v.v.v.v. good now!!

Will be checking in to test my theory from holiday!!!

Lots of PMA, lots of :hug: and a triple tonne of :dust:


----------



## mariucha77

oh, Nicnac I loved your post!!! I hope you're right. I want to see some :bfp:s as well!


----------



## NickyT75

Mom - sorry the witch got you hun :hugs:

Nicnac - I like the sound of your lucky Mapies :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicnac - I really hope that the Magpie works too for all!! 

I think that I can safely say that I'll be here with you on the next cycle. But you know what....... I think I quite like hanging around with you guys!!!


----------



## momto3

magpies eh!!! I hope that means my witch is just playing games with me!


----------



## Pux

Magpies?!!? I don't know what your intuition would tell you here in Calgary... Those things are the most common thing!

I'm still waiting for the :witch:!!! Why does she have to toy with me!?!?!?

I work in a mall that has a dollar store... and you wonder why I'm a pee-a-holic:blush:

I just tested again and nothing! No matter how hard I stare, nothing happens! 
I just want to know either way! Grrrrr...


----------



## moose

Bah....I am all pissy and zitty....and I POAS this morning and got a :bfn:. The witch isn't due till Friday, but I am sure we will have a great time together :dohh::haha:

Lots of dust for everyone that is still waiting for the :witch:


----------



## krissi

mom - sorry the witch got you. Why the hell can't she saty away from Team Kokopelli, we DON'T want her!

Nicnac - Ooohh magpies I always think 2 are a good sign to, lets hope they bring us some luck.

I am undecided whather I will test tomorrow now. I was going to but I had a small temp dip this morning so I will see what tomorrows temp is before I decide, if it dips again I won't test.

Good luck to anyone testing today or every hour!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Team Kokopelli!!! 

Hope we are all feeling well today!!! 

I apologise for my rubbish mood yesterday! 

Mom - :hug: Sorry the bitch got you I mean :witch: :rofl: But we are going to have bags of fun! 

Moose - Still plenty of time for that :bfp:!!! 

Krissi - Well done on resisting!! I think I am going to wait until :witch: is late. Im dont know much about temping so I can't comment on your dip. As my mentor Im hoping that if I dont get my :bfp: in a few months you might help me!!


----------



## krissi

Of course I will help you hun, i like temping its something to look forward to each day and at least it gives you a better idea if the witch is on her way!

I am not going to test either. I don't want to ruin my weekend! If she isn't here by Monday I will test then!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - I hope that I'll be hearing some excellent news on monday!!


----------



## Pux

AF now officially late. POAS this morning and it was a :bfn:
:hissy::hissy:


----------



## mariucha77

oh pux!!! don't worry about that :bfn: hon, I read several stories in this forum where people would see a :bfp: only after 6 weeks pregnant so have faith!!! praying for you here!


----------



## krissi

Hee Hee!! I Have to much time on my hands me thinks!

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s110/roxystaffie/newspaper.jpg


----------



## Pux

Krissi: Has anyone told you how awesome you are??? ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

krissi - Thats ACE!!!! ha ha ha I now feel better. I suppose we need to find the :bfp: cure.... its the only way we'll ever be better!!


----------



## momto3

that is awesome.. we all made national headlineS!!!!!POAS addicts... wonder what the first step is and should we start weekly meetings...

PUX- hang in there hunny...

Af is playing games with me... she visited at lunch yesterday, then disappeared for the day.. no sight of her this am, just some brown dc(tmi).... so i did a test and of course BFN... i really wish she'd get here full force so i can get on with my bd'ing


----------



## Pux

Mom: Where aboots in Canada are you? Maybe it's the heat? or the full moon we had this weekend?
(Is a symptom of a pee-a-holic denial? and do they try to make excuses for their obsession?)
<stands on the podium> Hi, my name is Lisa. And I haven't peed on anything in 2 hours. Thank you for your support.
:loopy:


----------



## momto3

im in ontario and the heat is a non issue now.. it was freezing this am... i used to live in Calgary and saw tons of magpies! we do not have them here, so i need to find a new lil good luck charm, maybe ill go steal someones garden fiqurine and use that!...


----------



## krissi

OK our team are all a little barmy today!!


----------



## momto3

we are all definately a lil something today,, we need some bfp's to make us happy and smiley!


----------



## Pux

A couple of replacements? But more for general luck... nothing to do with fertility...

The nut of the Oak tree, it is also known as oak apple. Carrying a dried Acorn is believed to give the gift of youth to the wearer. It can also be used for wealth and attraction of the opposite sex.

The feather is an ancient charm for good luck and represents the journey of the soul to the other realm.

Three keys worn together symbolise the unlocking of the doors to health, wealth and love.


----------



## NickyT75

Love the POAS news article! LOL xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Got fingers crossed!! :gun: BACK OFF :witch: :gun:

Mom - Hope that :witch: decides what shes doing! Silly cow! 

https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/helen19_2007/killaf.gif


----------



## Sambatiki

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v623/sukmabalz/antiperiodribbon.jpg


----------



## Chris77

LOVE the ribbon!! :rofl:


----------



## momto3

LOVE the pom poms kerri... you look awesome!! 

chris--- what cd are you .. good luck in the 2ww .. it is so darn stressful


----------



## moose

Bwhahaa, that is the best news article ever! It truly made my day!!

Damn witch, I hope she smartens up Momto3. Who does she think she is?

Sambatiki I love the chainsaw to the unsupecting witch!

Hanging my head in shame....I had to go out and buy more hpts...so sad!

I have a question for you girls. My cheapie hpt are showing nothing....my clearblue digital ovulation is showing the "O" (I don't know why I am peeing on these but I have lost all self control). So the clearblue says "o", but over the last 4 days on the insert stick the lines have been getting darker. At first there was just the control line, but now there is a second line showing up and getting darker. The insert says to ignore the lines on this stick and just read the digital read out....but why is that second line coming up?

Wow that was a novel.


----------



## Pux

WTF? I tested again...:bfn: and still no :witch:
:hissy::hissy:
The last time I was PG (ended very early CMC) I tested the day after my AF was due and got a :bfp: I've been using Dollar store cheapies... should I upgrade to my other FRER that still have from my 2 pack?
Am I the last one Team Kokopelli is waiting for?


----------



## Pux

moose said:


> I have a question for you girls. My cheapie hpt are showing nothing....my clearblue digital ovulation is showing the "O" (I don't know why I am peeing on these but I have lost all self control). So the clearblue says "o", but over the last 4 days on the insert stick the lines have been getting darker. At first there was just the control line, but now there is a second line showing up and getting darker. The insert says to ignore the lines on this stick and just read the digital read out....but why is that second line coming up?
> 
> Wow that was a novel.

I'm not sure about a Clearblue OPK but if you goto www.peeonastick.com the woman that runs it explains why not to read the lines on a digital pregnancy test. Hope this helps:confused:

What's the brand name of the Dollar store tests you are using? Maybe they are faulty!!! Mine are called Pro-Care.


----------



## moose

They are some no name ones from the walmart in town. Thanks for the site! Bwhahaha, I never thought that I would be grasping at straws like this....TTC has made me nutty!

I am going to be in trouble when DH finds out I bought more hpt....eeek!

Ah, Pux I hope you get your BFP! It can still happen, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pux

I thought I was a pee-a-holic!!! the woman that did that site is SERIOUS! But thanks to her I know everything about peeing-on-a-stick!
Thank-you "Pee-Lady"!!!!
I still don't have any more PG symptoms and I can't tell if the twinges in my tummy are cramps or what!
I think I will do my FRER tomorrow morning if it doesn't come by then...


----------



## krissi

Morning girls, today is CD28 so AF should be here but as I O'd a day later than normal maybe a few more days yet... who knows!!

CP dropped a bit last night and of course it was the end of the world. TTC turns me into a real drama queen... not good!!

Still not going to test, if she isn't here by Weds may test but have a sneaking suspision she will be as have no symptoms and CP (although it has gone back up) isn't as good. Never mind at least if she comes i can enjoy a few vinos over the bank holiday weekend!!


----------



## mariucha77

I'm still hopeful Krissi, Pux and Moose! c'mon :bfp:!!!!

Samba any news??


----------



## Sambatiki

morning Peeps!! 

The :witch: has still yet to show her ugly mug... So for the time being all is not lost!! As you can see Im still proudly wearing my badge. 

Krissi - Hope we have some good news monday, even if you havent tested that the :witch: hasn't got to you.

Pux - Sorry about the :bfn: but youre still in the running !!! 

Moose - Stop pulling your pee sticks apart its not good for them

Momto3 - Hope you are well. Has the :witch: decided what she's doing yet

Marichua - Hope that you are feeling well, with not too much morning sickness

Nicky - Hello treacle


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

i managed to resist POAS today yay!! planning to test on Sat so just need to refrain from peeing on them before that LOL x


----------



## krissi

Good luck with the testing Nicky and to anyone else testing over the weekend x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Good luck hunny

Well I think :witch: is going to get me. Starting to get AF type cramps. Nevermind Im NOT going to let the :witch: get me down (not if I can help it)!!!


----------



## Pux

Sorry guys, I'm out. The :witch: arrived this morning. I kinda knew it was coming. 
Krissi: At least I can have some drinks on our long weekend too! (Ours is Aug 30-Sept 1) I think we're going camping... maybe I can find an acorn tree and :sex: under it for more good luck!
I'll keep my fingers crossed for all the week-ender-testers!:thumpup:


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Awww sorry she got you... Make sure you enjoy your last weekend away drinking etc as you wont be able to next month!!


----------



## momto3

hello ladies!

af has made her presence for sure .. i am cd3.. which i am ok with because i have plans to dive head first into a few bottles of shiraz this weekend... then of course do some bd'ing for practice... hope you are all well.. good luck testing.. 

sorry Pux.. we r now cycling together tho.. let the games begin


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry momto3 she got you too!! 

:witch: still hasn't shown her face. Wish that if shes going to then today we would be good so we can get on with the next cycle.

Ladies need your new test dates!! As I refuse to put a :bfn: next to anyones name :hissy:


----------



## Farie

Oh crap ... started spotting :hissy:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh im sorry Fairie :hugs: xx


----------



## Pux

So...we've only had one :bfp: ????

I vow to you guys... September better watch out! I'm gonna go so hard it'll make my DH head spin!!!:devil::gun::grr:\\:D/


----------



## Pux

Looking ahead (does anyone else do this?) My CD 28 is the day I leave for a 3 day trip to Las Vegas!!! Hmmmm... I think I feel lucky!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Faire - Im sorry that the :witch: is starting to catch up with you. :hug:

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/killaf.gif


----------



## momto3

VEGAS BABY!!! literally.... roll the dice and get a baby


----------



## moose

Bwhaahaa, naw I haven't been taking them apart.....just reading the digital inserts....bad Moose!

Still no AF, she is due tomorrow. If she is coming she better be on time!

Sorry she found you Momto3, Pux, and Fairie....


----------



## krissi

Sorry Farie, mom and Pux, she is such a cow!

Still no AF for me yet but she was 2 days late last cycle so perhaps my cycle length has changed to 30 days in which case shes not due until tomorrow. I just want to know now!! Still not testing so I can't give you a new test date yet! When are you retesting Kerry?

September has to be our month!

I have a bit of a dillema. OH has his sperm anaylsis on 04/09 which if i come on over the weekend would make that day CD13 but he isn't allowed to have sex for 3 days before! Aaarggghh we could miss O this cycle. I am so annoyed so I am praying AF holds off until at least Mon or Tues. I will be gutted if i know we don't even have a chance next cycle!


----------



## Sambatiki

I have peed on a stick!! Only because now I am officially late. But :bfn: nevermind, I was fully expecting that. So onwards and upwards, just hope that :witch: will turn up soon so my cycle isn't messed around to much.

Krissi - Well done for resisting to pee!! Im hoping that you neednt worry about next cycle. (fingers crossed) But if she is going to turn up I hope that its later rather than sooner. How are the temps today?? 

Moose - She might not be arriving for another 9 months or so.... 

Nicky - Im rooting for ya hun! 

Pux - If you get your :bfp: there you can call the baby Vegas. ha ha ha :rofl:

Momto3 - Whens your new :bfp: date (PMA) !!


----------



## Pux

Or I could call him/or her "Bellagio" because that's where we ware staying. Or "Outlet" because I'll be doing some serious shopping!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey guys.... Look what baby.love made us!!! Isnt she fab!!


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls i'd love to join you all, CD2 for me :( Thanks for inviting me Kerry :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Your welcome!!! 

However we will all be getting :bfp:'s before september!! Is that ok with you?? :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Thats bloody fab with me hun :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I had a feeling it would be!!! yeyyy We have had one :bfp: so far!!!


----------



## baby.love

cool, well i have a good feeling about this cycle so hopefully my PMA will help.


----------



## momto3

good luck for all those testing on the weekend..fingers crossed... this has to be our month girls ..we can do it!!


----------



## NickyT75

I POAS this morning & got a BFN so think I'll wait until sunday before testing again.

Good luck to anyone else who is testing soon xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im going to have to pop on, on sunday to see how you get on! Best of luck sweetie!! I really want you to get your :bfp: after everything you have been through.


----------



## Sambatiki

:witch: has arrived!! Nevermind onwards and upwards!!


----------



## LeaArr

Hey ladies. Can I join you now. I kinda feel like and in-betweeny right now.


----------



## Pux

Sorry Sam...


----------



## moose

Sorry she got ya Sambatiki.

Still waiting for her here. I should have started today. I have only ever been late once before, and that was the cycle before this one....a whole 2 weeks late. I hope that doesn't happen again this cycle. She better show her green warty face soon.

Hello LeaArr!


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - Im going to have to pop on, on sunday to see how you get on! Best of luck sweetie!! I really want you to get your :bfp: after everything you have been through.

Thanks babe :hugs:

my temp has shot up today so i got excited & tested with a internet cheapie and thought I had the faintest of faint lines so tested again with a 1st response but got :bfn: :cry:

Im really confused now :hissy: xx


----------



## mariucha77

Samba, so sorry :witch: showed her face!

Nicky, I've heard that IC detect HCG at 10mg while FR at 25mg so it could be that for a FR is a little bit early. I'll test again Sunday. If you're pg HCG should double giving a change for a FR test to work

Good luck!!


----------



## baby.love

Good luck Nicky :hugs: i'll keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi LeaArr!! Welcome to team Kokopelli!! 

Nicky - OMG OMG OMG, I hope this is it for you hun. There is nothing more that I want than to send you packing to first trimester!! Best of luck for tomorrow sweetie I have everything crossed for you. I'll back tomorrow to check! 

Mariacha - Hope everything is going well!!

Moose - I hope that she doesnt turn up for you at all!! Keep us posted!! 

Baby.love - Hiya :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Errr nicky where's the pic!!! I wanna see :hissy:


----------



## Pux

baby.love said:


> Good luck Nicky :hugs: i'll keep everything crossed for you.

I hope you are not crossing your legs! :rofl::rofl:
Not going to get a baby doing that!
(I stole that from someone else on a different thread...)


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Pux said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Nicky :hugs: i'll keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> I hope you are not crossing your legs! :rofl::rofl:
> Not going to get a baby doing that!
> (I stole that from someone else on a different thread...)Click to expand...

:rofl: OMG how did i miss this? Erm no i make an exception regarding the legs. I cant stop giggling now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Im out guys :cry:

:witch: arrived this morning so my faint line yesterday must've been an evap :hissy:

Oh well.... I started using my CBFM today so maybe I'll have more luck this month eh?

good luck to everyone else :hugs: xx


----------



## baby.love

Oh Nicky i am so sorry she got you hun :hugs: Good luck this month i hope the trial brings you tons of luck and a beautiful :bfp:


----------



## mariucha77

Nicky, I'm sorry! best of luck for this cycle!!


----------



## Pux

Sorry Nicky... You can join the "September Club" with us!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Sorry Hun :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

22nd September - Sambatiki


----------



## moose

Aw Nicky, hugs coming your way {{{{}}}}

She still isn't here.....but my HPTs are all BFN. ACK!

I really don't think it will end up being a BFP, I feel nothing different. Maybe with the stress/excitement I am just going to be late....I am however going bonkers.


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry Nicky. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Do you think the title of this thread should be changed to "Team Kokopelli" or the like? May be easier to find that way...:)


----------



## Farie

Hey chicks - I'm out :cry: AF arrived yesterday :hissy:
I wont re-name this thread as its kinda run its cycle course but we could start a new one?


----------



## Pux

Day 28 is September 18... But knowing me: I'll test early... I'm not even going to lie to you and say I won't :)


----------

